# News - GTA San Andreas bereits erh&auml;ltlich?



## Administrator (8. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,377400


----------



## The_Sisko (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also ich kann zwar zum Spiel selbst *noch* nichts sagen aber ich kann bestätigen dass das Game von manchen Händlern schon verschickt wurde.  Denn ich bekam gestern auch schon eine Versandbestätigung für GTA SA.


----------



## ruef (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich intressiert vor allem ob das game(dt.) wieder so derb zensiert wurde wie die vorgänger!?


----------



## mxsch (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also mein Exemplar dürfte die Post in ca. 3h bringen.   Hab mir ab mittag schon frei genommen.


----------



## JoJo355 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

von wem? bekamst du eine versandbestätigung?


----------



## ruef (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

bei uns übrigens seit gestern erhältlich...   habs noch nicht, wegen schon gestellter zensurfrage...


----------



## EG9 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe es mir gestern auch gekauft ... naja zumindest mal anbezahlt, weil mitnehmen durfte ich es nicht, obwohl es schon im Lager lag   
Ist allerdings die  Importversion mit deutschen Untertiteln.


----------



## mxsch (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				JoJo355 am 08.06.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> von wem? bekamst du eine versandbestätigung?



Ja. Bei gameware.at. Bekomm die Austria-Version.
Komplett in Deutsch und UNCUT!!!!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				ruef am 08.06.2005 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich intressiert vor allem ob das game(dt.) wieder so derb zensiert wurde wie die vorgänger!?


Ja, wurde auch schon in anderen Thread beantwortet. Da haben es Spieler der DV schwerer, da die Passanten, etc. nach einem "unfall"  kein Geld hinterlassen. Ne, ne. Da warte ich lieber etwas länger auf meine Importversion. Ist ja auch auf DVD.


----------



## Ronin7 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

rückt endlich raus wo es es gibt!!!!


----------



## ruef (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Ronin7 am 08.06.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> rückt endlich raus wo es es gibt!!!!


http://www.alcom.ch 
uncut, import, dt. untertitel
schweiz ist geil!


----------



## The_Sisko (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ah ja bei mir ist es auch gameware.at gewesen.  Aber dort braucht man sich nicht mehr bemühen da die erste Lieferung schon ausverkauft ist und die nächste Lieferung erst wieder am 15.06.2005 verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## RipperT (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie es mit englischen Versionen in Märkten wie Media Markt ist ?
Also ob die auch immer englische unzensierte Versionen haben (ob unterm Ladentisch oder nich is ja egal), oder ob sich das gar nich lohnt hinzufahren und nach der EV zu fragen ??
Hab leider keinen Laden um die Ecke, wo ich mal schnell fragen könnte


----------



## redzac (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe es bei amazon vorbestellt, ich hoffe es kommt am spätestens am Freitag!
Wieso eigentlich Uncut Version kaufen? die Deutsche mit Blood Patch reicht doch, oder?


----------



## mxsch (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				redzac am 08.06.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es bei amazon vorbestellt, ich hoffe es kommt am spätestens am Freitag!
> Wieso eigentlich Uncut Version kaufen? die Deutsche mit Blood Patch reicht doch, oder?



Warum Bloodpatch saugen müssen?!?!?


----------



## mariomib (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Ronin7 am 08.06.2005 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> rückt endlich raus wo es es gibt!!!!


saturn austria verkauft es seit gestern; die "österreich und schweiz version" d.h. fette englische sprache mit deutschem untertitel und natürlich uncut!
is schon toll hier


----------



## Manhatten (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Moin!

Weiß jemand, ob es das Siel im Moment nur bei Versandhändlern oder auch schon in den großen Märkten (Media Markt oder Saturn) gibt? Oder kommt es erst am Freitag in den regulären Handel?

Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## GhostReloaded (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Manhatten am 08.06.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob es das Siel im Moment nur bei Versandhändlern oder auch schon in den großen Märkten (Media Markt oder Saturn) gibt? Oder kommt es erst am Freitag in den regulären Handel?
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise!



Es ist schon im Handel, auch bei den Versandhändlern, soll aber erst am 10.06 rausgerückt werden! Naja siehste einige machen es schon vorher - hauptsache Profit!!!
Ich denke ich warte bis die Importverision da ist oder kaufe es bei Amazon.co.uk.
Mal sehen! Scheiß deutsches indiziere, das geht einem auf die Flanschmuffe.
MfG Ghost


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

haha ein hoch auf österreich *lol*


----------



## GhostReloaded (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Gr1Ng0 am 08.06.2005 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> haha ein hoch auf österreich *lol*



hah, sehr gut wird der Versand  nicht  so teuer!!!!


----------



## Argl (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ist die deutsche, die am 10. raukommt, irgendwie modifiziert gegenueber der US-version?


----------



## dogday (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also gestern abend um kurz vor 20 Uhr war es noch nicht zu haben.
Jedenfalls nicht im Saturn und im alphatecc. Heute war ich noch nicht dort.


----------



## RebewMot (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

also amazon hat mein Exemplar heute bereits versendet, sollte ich also morgen dann schon bei mir haben, immerhin einen Tag vor Release...


----------



## NashNorton (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hallihallo

Ja ich habe die edle Verpackung gerade in meinen Händen 
Vorallem die Karte (Poster) und das Buch gefallen mir sehr gut... 
Die Installation ist soeben fertig... das heisst bis in einer Woche wieder 

Grüsse
Nash


----------



## envinyatar (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich hab auch eben die versandbestätigung bekommen. ich fänd das ja mal richtig toll, wenn das spiel dann schon morgen mittag da wäre...
das klappt aber bestimmt, amazon ist eigentlich imemr so flott, also amazon zusammen mit dhl


----------



## redzac (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				envinyatar am 08.06.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch eben die versandbestätigung bekommen. ich fänd das ja mal richtig toll, wenn das spiel dann schon morgen mittag da wäre...
> das klappt aber bestimmt, amazon ist eigentlich imemr so flott, also amazon zusammen mit dhl



Ich gerade nachgeschaut, die Versandbestätigung von amazon kam um 8.57 Uhr, da das nächste Versandlager nicht so weit entfernt ist, kommen die Artikel von Amazon i.d.R. dann immer am folgenden Tag!
Ich denke wir können uns freuen


----------



## Rosini (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe gerade auch eine Versandbestätigung von Amazon bekommen. Ich fände es auch super, wenn ich das Spiel schon morgen spielen dürfte. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## coyocoyote (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich weiß nicht wann in österreich der verkauf losgehen soll, aber ich habe mir gerade das spiel beim media markt gekauft. es ist unzensiert auf deutsch, spezielle österreich-schweiz ausgabe. die verpackung mit dem buch ist echt 1A , super gemacht rockstars. na gut meine lieben deutschen nachbarn, ich geh halt dann mal spielen  *FG* lg coyo from austria


----------



## Shizzo (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ja, hab grad nachgesehen! bei uns in der ostmark ist es bereits erhältlich! und ich weiß auch schon, was ich heute abend machen werde ...


----------



## Gr00ve (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Shizzo am 08.06.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt gemein. Hab grad mit Media Markt, Real und Saturn telefoniert. Also in Nürnberg ist es "offiziell" noch nicht einmal angeliefert. Kommt erst morgen mittag rein und soll dann auch erst ab dem 10.06. verkauft werden. Manno. 
;o)


----------



## genesis666 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Gr00ve am 08.06.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Shizzo am 08.06.2005 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekommt ihr keine Testmuster? 

Greetz Genesis


----------



## BARLOTUS (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				genesis666 am 08.06.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gr00ve am 08.06.2005 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bins gerade am installieren. Die Verpackung ist der Hammer. Die Spielanleitung ist wie ein Reiseführer, sogar schön gebunden und nicht so billig zusammengeheftet, Respekt Take 2 und R*   

Gekriegt hab ichs heute vom Schweizer Onlineversand World of Games, kurz WOG.

mfg BARLOTUS


----------



## Chemenu (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab mir grad die Ösi-Version im Gamezone am Hauptbahnhof in München gekauft....  
Coole Verpackung...und der Abend is auch schon geplant.... 

Noch dazu kommt heute meine Razer Diamondback Plasma....
...oooooohhh, was für ein Tag!!

Das is mehr als Weihnachten, Geburtstag, Ostern, Namenstag und Sylvester zusammen....  

CU


----------



## MastaOlly (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich bin ein Ösi -> ich fahre heut noch zum Saturn


----------



## dbdb (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich hab heut morgen auch schon die versandbestätigung von amazon bekommen!  
mal schauen wie schnell die post is^^


----------



## redzac (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Dann halte uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden, wie du es findest... das geil wissen wir auch, aber dein Eindruck, bzw. die Eindrücke der ersten die es spielen dürfen, wäre sehr interessant


----------



## MatzeS (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab auch grad die Versandbestätigung bekommen, obwohl es eigentlich erst morgen soweit sein sollte


----------



## Jacro (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ICH HABS!!!! Es liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch!! leider kann ich es erst nin ca. 2h zocken, dann bin ich Zuhause! Mann habe ich mi lange auf dieses Game gefreut! yeeeeha!


----------



## BARLOTUS (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				redzac am 08.06.2005 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halte uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden, wie du es findest... das geil wissen wir auch, aber dein Eindruck, bzw. die Eindrücke der ersten die es spielen dürfen, wäre sehr interessant



Dann mach ich das mal, hab grad mal zwei Missionen gemacht. Dazu muss ich sagen, ich bin Besitzer der PS2-Version, d.h. die Story kenn ich halt schon. Grafisch ist es aber einen Quantensprung. Ich zock mit der Auflösung 1200x1600 mit 2x AA und sonst den besten Einstellungen. Meine Maschine: Intel Pentium IV 3.0 GHZ, 1024 MB RAM, ATI 9700 Pro

Die Grafik sieht superschön aus, die Autos sehen sehr sehr gut aus, Grafikaufbau ist mir bisher keiner Aufgefallen, Distanz bzw. Weitsicht kann man übrigens wieder einstellen, für schwächere PC's. Es gibt schöne Schattenspiele auf der Strasse (z.B. Stromleitungen die Schatten werfen auf dem Asphalt, Spiegelungen bei Gebäuden etc. Also wirklich deutlich schöner als bei Vice City (PC-Version) da sieht die PS2-Version von SA nur lächerlich aus! Steuerung funzt auch super, ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man kommt schnell zurecht. Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keinen Ruckler wahrgenommen, Rockstar hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben. Es ist sicher keine High-End-Grafik, aber passt super zum Setting. Allerdings funzt mein Logitech-Joypad nicht, mal sehen was da los ist...

mfg BARLOTUS


----------



## honkgmbh (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Der erste Tag in diesem Jahr, dass die Österreicher auf was stolz sein können!


----------



## BARLOTUS (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				honkgmbh am 08.06.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Tag in diesem Jahr, dass die Österreicher auf was stolz sein können!



ähm, zur Vollständigkeit halber. Ich bin zwar Schweizer, aber wir haben ja diesselben Vorteile wie die Össis. Die Schweizer/Österreichische Version ist total uncut. Ich konnte auch schon auf am Boden liegende einschlagen und bekam noch a bissl Geld dafür.

mfg BARLOTUS


----------



## Cybrix (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Juhu! Meins wurde heute von Amazon verschickt!


----------



## germanium (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

wieso seid ihr denn immer alle so geil auf blutpatches und ungeschnittene versionen wo es geld fürs überfahren von passanten gibt? find das n bissel unnötig, das spiel ist doch auch so richtig fett. ich hab mir ganz normale die deutsche version bestellt und werd sie wohl morgen haben. ob heute morgen oder übermorgen, im grunde auch völlig egal.


----------



## GhostReloaded (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				germanium am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso seid ihr denn immer alle so geil auf blutpatches und ungeschnittene versionen wo es geld fürs überfahren von passanten gibt? find das n bissel unnötig, das spiel ist doch auch so richtig fett. ich hab mir ganz normale die deutsche version bestellt und werd sie wohl morgen haben. ob heute morgen oder übermorgen, im grunde auch völlig egal.



ja, siehe ATI - nVIDIA "Geningel". "Meine is besser, ATI is scheiße, nein nVIDIA is lahmer"
--> könnte man fast mit dem Ödipuskomplex vergleichen *lol*
 
Ghost


----------



## tooth2323 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hab gerade ne mail von okaysoft bekommen, meine UK-Version wird morgen versendet.  

Also habe ich es erst am Freitag......


----------



## MrBadLuck (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab das Spiel schon gestern beim Media Markt in der SCS gekauft. So wie es ausgesehen hat, war ich der erste, es hatte noch kein Spiel "gefehlt" 

Ich hab schon einige Missionen gemacht, und finds einfach geil.
z.b. das Staplerfahren, das Klauen der Waffenkisten...  wahnsinn!

Das Handbuch ist sehr gut gemacht, ein kleiner Reiseführer, aber sehr gut gebunden. Man kann es HandBUCH nennen


----------



## FossilZ (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				MrBadLuck am 08.06.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handbuch ist sehr gut gemacht, ein kleiner Reiseführer, aber sehr gut gebunden. Man kann es HandBUCH nennen


warum soll die verpackung so wunderbar sein? - bilder 
und kann mal wer nen screenshot oder so machen?


----------



## DesperadoMax (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Wir Österreicher sind halt gesegnet...  

Gibts das Game auch schon beim Cosmos - am besten bei dem im Donauzentrum ???
Lies immer nur was von MediaMarkt & Saturn...


----------



## noogood (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

müsst ma auf gamespot.at schaun......ich glaub da kriegts man noch und gta sa is nich das einzige worüber sich die ösis/schweizzis freuen können....
da wäre zb noch resi 4, sof 2.....UNCUT


----------



## Iceman89 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

jo habs mir gerade beim mediamarkt wien13 gekauft...(ober st. veit, bei hütteldorf)

auf der rückseite steht klein "Nur zum Verkauf in Österreich und der Schweiz"

werds jetzt mal installieren und kräftig austesten   

nett finde ich die idee das ganze in einen "reiseführer" zu packen...sogar die cd^^

joa und die karte ist sowieso super, wie immer... *sofort an die wand pin*

auf bald


----------



## Kfzetti (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				germanium am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso seid ihr denn immer alle so geil auf blutpatches und ungeschnittene versionen wo es geld fürs überfahren von passanten gibt? find das n bissel unnötig, das spiel ist doch auch so richtig fett. ich hab mir ganz normale die deutsche version bestellt und werd sie wohl morgen haben. ob heute morgen oder übermorgen, im grunde auch völlig egal.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weil das andere was für Kinder ist. Das ist OK die müssen nicht jedem den Kopf wegschießen können. 

Aber realistischer ist das schon, wenn man nen Passanten umhaut und dem dann noch das Geld klauen kann. Ob man weiter auf den eintritt ist jedem selbst überlassen.

DESWEGEN HER MIT DEM BLOODPATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEL (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

hey, naja für eher sagen das die kinder umgebingt den bloodpatch und anderes wollen........die freuen sich dran was verbotendes zu haben? also ich brauch auch keine uncut version......


----------



## Soulja110 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Kfzetti am 08.06.2005 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> germanium am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine angst, den gibts schon früh genug, wie bisher bei allen teilen  
hoffentlich spritzt wieder das blut an den bildschirm, wenn ich jemanden mit der kettensäge bearbeite wie in gta:vc


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Soulja110 am 08.06.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst, den gibts schon früh genug, wie bisher bei allen teilen
> hoffentlich spritzt wieder das blut an den bildschirm, wenn ich jemanden mit der kettensäge bearbeite wie in gta:vc



  :-o  KLingt eher nach Postal2, was du da gespielt hast


----------



## AgainstU (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

hei hat jemand aus der Schweiz das Game schon in seiner Tasche? Ich höre nur immer von Östereich... wenns jemand hat bitte sagen, dann bin ich weg und geh das Teil kaufen...
danke


----------



## R23nega4e (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ganz wichtige frage ^^
Weiß einer ob es das Game schon beim Media-Markt in Essen zu kaufen gibt???


----------



## AcidJ (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ihr ösis glaubt ihr seid echte helden was ?

es gibt in europa nur die uk version und die ist wie auch euro super dupi tolle ösi version uncut und mit deutschen untertiteln. und es gibt sie so gar man staune auch in deutschland. 

die figuren sehen konsole typisch aus. hier hätte man klar viel mehr verbessern können. ausserdem ist das spiel etwas textur arm. die story macht natürlich alles wett. aber wie gesagt von meiner seite aus gabe es massive grafik punkte einbussen.


----------



## LordJUST (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle so darüber freuen das sie eine uncut version besitzen bisher war GTA immer in englisch und immer uncut (jedenfalls wenn man windows auf englisch eingestellt hat) die versionen unterscheiden sich nicht im geringsten die englische sprache war schon immer da so wie der deutsche untertitel der bloodpatch verändert nur eine datei damit GTA denkt das das kein deutscher pc ist und man dann auch blut und alles hat (weiß nicht ob es die wieder gibt aber in VC gab es dann auch die kill frenzies wieder)


----------



## SonGohi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also muss schon sagen GTA San Andreas ist ein geniales spiel. Bin einer der wenigen Glücklichen die dieses spiel besitzen und spiele es seit ca. 12.30 non stop bis jetzt   also ich kann nur bestätigen das die Grafik net so die wucht is und ab und zu habe stürtzt er ab oder bleibt im Spiel einfach so mal hängen, jedoch dafür ist die Story einfach nur der Hammer und die vielfalt an Autos... einfach genial, einzig was mich etwas stört ist die Kammeraperpektive die könnte in manchen Situation besser sein, trotz dieser kleinen Mängel ist das Spiel ein muss für Jedermann


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				LordJUST am 08.06.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle so darüber freuen das sie eine uncut version besitzen bisher war GTA immer in englisch und immer uncut (jedenfalls wenn man windows auf englisch eingestellt hat) die versionen unterscheiden sich nicht im geringsten die englische sprache war schon immer da so wie der deutsche untertitel der bloodpatch verändert nur eine datei damit GTA denkt das das kein deutscher pc ist und man dann auch blut und alles hat (weiß nicht ob es die wieder gibt aber in VC gab es dann auch die kill frenzies wieder)



Nur wozu nen Bloodpatch nutzen und damit diese Zensierung auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

.


----------



## firewalker2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Wer noch keine Version hat und die dt. uncut will, aber vor langen Wartezeiten zurückschreckt --> http://shop.gamezone.de , die haben noch auf Lager..


----------



## FossilZ (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 08.06.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> .


mensch, doch so viel?
erinnert mich an das  hier (erster beitrag)  

PS: ich weiß, ich bin heut mal wieder lustig


----------



## Zollman (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				AgainstU am 08.06.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hei hat jemand aus der Schweiz das Game schon in seiner Tasche? Ich höre nur immer von Östereich... wenns jemand hat bitte sagen, dann bin ich weg und geh das Teil kaufen...
> danke



Es giebt es hier und geilerweise UNCUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¨

http://www.wog.ch/

Und noch portofrei!
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

MfG Zollman (ebenfalls aus der Schweiz)

edit:

Es ist mitm neuen Schweizerischen Jugendschutz (peginfo.com der so). Der ist eifach geil. Alle guten Games UNCUT und aber ab 18. Das ist kein Problem, wenn man noch nicht 18 ist halt den Vater mitnehmen.


----------



## mastersam (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				FossilZ am 08.06.2005 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBadLuck am 08.06.2005 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schau dir mal folgende url an:
www.gamestar.de/news/pc-spiele/action/25990/

PS: ich kriegs es übrigens morgen bei Saturn


----------



## Kfzetti (8. Juni 2005)

*RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




JA. Juhu. San Andreas ist da. Und was hat es im Gepäck??? Nen riesen BUG!!!! Leßt mal alle in den Foren nach. Man kann keine Spielstände speichern. Sehr schlau. Dann muß man GTASA also an einem Stück durchspielen. Oder man darf den Rechner und das Spiel für Monate nicht aus machen   So ein Mist!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dafür sollte man das Spiel nicht kaufen sondern.......  Nicht wegen dem Bug. Aber weil sie so einen Offensichtlichen BUG nicht beseitigt haben vor release.

Hier ein Link zu so einem Forum:
http://gta.gamigo.de/forum/showthread.php?s=2320fc277ca6fc26c0d0e0b7de2d3849&postid=131221#post131221


----------



## Leon-S-Kennedy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

JETZT MAL AN ALLE !!!

GTA HAT KEINE BUGS !!!!

ICH HABS SEIT GESTERN (7.5.05)  UND KANN MEINE SPIELSTÄNDE EINWANDFREI SPEICHERN !!!!

Gta SA Rockt !!!

Hab die deutsche Uncut !

Naja also macht euch keine sorgen wegen bugs das ist als nur Arschgelaber !!!!

Bis dann 

Gruß

C.J (lol)


----------



## HarryP (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				Kfzetti am 08.06.2005 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn die von R* einen DERMASSEN offensichtlichen Bug noch nichtmal entfernt haben, dann gut nacht... Der Rest ist dann doch wahrscheinlioch auch verbuggt bis zum gehtnichtmehr. Und ich wollts mir Freitag kaufen... tztztz, wenn die bis dahin keen Patch rausgebracht haben dann wart ich lieber.
Oh, ein Glück doch keine Bugs *freu*


----------



## Kfzetti (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

Wenn es nur bei einer Person vorkommen würde, würde ich auch sagen daß es sich um ein Hardwareproblem handelt. Aber... Mir sind bis jetzt glaube ich 3 Fälle bekannt. Und alles deutsche Versionen. Also muß es an Rockstar leigen.

Das heißt ja nicht, daß das Spiel nicht Rockt. Aber mit dem Bug ist es unspielbar!


----------



## mastersam (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				Kfzetti am 08.06.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nur bei einer Person vorkommen würde, würde ich auch sagen daß es sich um ein Hardwareproblem handelt. Aber... Mir sind bis jetzt glaube ich 3 Fälle bekannt. Und alles deutsche Versionen. Also muß es an Rockstar leigen.
> 
> Das heißt ja nicht, daß das Spiel nicht Rockt. Aber mit dem Bug ist es unspielbar!



Nun macht euch mal nicht in die Hose.
es sind fälle bekannt wo es einwandfrei klappt oder auch nicht.
also liegt es offensichtlicht an der hardware.
so einriesenschnitzer wird sich R* nicht erlauben. Wahrscheinlich ist es nur ein fake.


----------



## mastersam (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

und außerdem liegen pc games, pc action und gamstar usw schon die testversionen vor und die hätten schon entsprechende news herausgegeben
wenn dieser skandal wirklich echt währe.

PS: selbst wenn dem so ist, wird R* mit sicherheit spätestens übermorgen den patch bereit haben!


----------



## DrOetker (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

hab meins heute bekommen, bei buch.de vorbetsellt (für 39€   ) und meine leichen liegen in ner blutlache. ziemlich unzensiert würd ich sagen   

mir kommts auch noch verbuckt vor, mein wohnmobil wurde  heute von nem schwarzen balken aufgespießt und ich konnt nimmer weiterfahren


----------



## Kfzetti (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				mastersam am 08.06.2005 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und außerdem liegen pc games, pc action und gamstar usw schon die testversionen vor und die hätten schon entsprechende news herausgegeben
> wenn dieser skandal wirklich echt währe.
> 
> PS: selbst wenn dem so ist, wird R* mit sicherheit spätestens übermorgen den patch bereit haben!




Dein Wort in Rockstars Ohr.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				DrOetker am 08.06.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hab meins heute bekommen, bei buch.de vorbetsellt (für 39€   ) und meine leichen liegen in ner blutlache. ziemlich unzensiert würd ich sagen
> 
> mir kommts auch noch verbuckt vor, mein wohnmobil wurde  heute von nem schwarzen balken aufgespießt und ich konnt nimmer weiterfahren




Lecker Avatar     

Kannst du speichern oder haperts dabei?


----------



## fchitzkirch (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

stimmt wohl doch mit dem speicherbug!! seht mal hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=5&tid=3740527&x=15


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				fchitzkirch am 08.06.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt wohl doch mit dem speicherbug!! seht mal hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=5&tid=3740527&x=15




das was nali da geschrieben hat klingt aber plausibel und ich hoffe dass er recht hat, denn dann würde der fehler bei mir nicht auftreten *sichdiebischfreu*und*egoistischgrinsendimkreisrumhüpf*


----------



## Destructor2003 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

Menno... hab heute Geburtstag und das wäre wirklich geil gewesen. Leider muss ich wohl bis Freitag noch Däumchen drehen.


----------



## Atropa (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				Leon-S-Kennedy am 08.06.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA HAT KEINE BUGS !!!!
> 
> Naja also macht euch keine sorgen wegen bugs das ist als nur Arschgelaber !!!!


Aha, also nur weil es bei dir läuft, ist es bugfrei ? 
Dann lese dir mal diverse Foren durch, und du wirst feststellen, dass die Mehrheit eben doch Probleme mit dem Speichern hat. 
Aber warten wir mal den offiziellen Verkaufsstart ab, wenn dieser Bug wirklich so stark vertretten ist, kann es ja eigentlich nicht alzu lange gehen bis der erste Patch am Start ist.


----------



## mastersam (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*

es gibt jetzt eine offizielle lösung die den bug behebt.

1. ihr müsst auf eigene dateien rechtsklicken(falls auf dem desktop eine verknüpfung ist, sonst eine erstellen) 

2. dann das ziel der eigenen dateien in C:\Eigene Dateien umbennen und die frage nach dem übernehmen aller dateien mit ja bestätigen.

jetzt sollten die savegames funzen.

viel Spaß


----------



## mod86 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				mastersam am 08.06.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt jetzt eine offizielle lösung die den bug behebt.
> 
> 1. ihr müsst auf eigene dateien rechtsklicken(falls auf dem desktop eine verknüpfung ist, sonst eine erstellen)
> 
> ...



Sprich funzt es nur nicht, wenn man die Eigenen Dateien in der Standard Location unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen" hat?

Somit sollte der Bug bei mir nicht auftreten, weil meine Eigenen komplett auf E:\ Eigene ausgelagert sind. Naja, morgen werde ich (hoffentlich) mehr wissen


----------



## TheMachine2000 (8. Juni 2005)

*In Leipzig auch!*

Also in Leipzig gibt es das Game auch bereits, leider hab ich das erst 19:30 mitbekommen und der Laden hat 20 Uhr dicht gemacht, somit hab ich es noch nicht, aber morgen dann  ZOCKEN BIS DER ARZT KOMMT


----------



## tommyh (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: In Leipzig auch!*

spielt das game wer mit controllpad? 

wenn spielt sich es besser als mit maus+tastatur?


----------



## Yellowrat (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

In Luxemburg ists auch schon erhältlich  . Hab mir einfach die franzosen version geholt , is ja eh multilingual und UNCUT . muhaha


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Yellowrat am 08.06.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> In Luxemburg ists auch schon erhältlich  . Hab mir einfach die franzosen version geholt , is ja eh multilingual und UNCUT . muhaha



Na du bist aber ein richtiger kleiner Teufel, hm


----------



## Mr-DIG (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Es ist schon bemerkenswert das sich hier keiner über diesen angeblichen Speicherbug aufregt, die meisten schreiben nur das der Patch wohl in spätestens zwei Tagen erscheinen wird usw.! Wenn ich mir da andere Spiele anschaue, wurde sich doch da gleich tierisch aufgeregt wie man so ein Game zum Verkauf anbeiten kann!? Aber bei GTAA ist es wohl was anderes!?! Aber hallo, wenn ich nicht speichern kann ist das für mich ein absolut schwerwiegender Bug. Naja und wenn ich dann hier schon keine Kritik lesen kann, dann bin ich ja mal auf die Tests der Print-Mags gespannt! Da wird es wohl kein Abwertung geben wie bei Stronghold II, oder Boiling Point. Ist ja schliesslich auch ein Spiel von Rockstar und da kann sowas schon mal passieren, weil die Vorgänger waren ja auch Top Spiele!   

Sorry, ich werde mir das Spiel auch kaufen, aber diese ungleichen Vorgehensweisen (Oder wie man das auch nennen mag) finde ich zum   ...!!!

Insgesamt freue ich mich auf GTAA, aber man kann doch wohl auf ein wenig mehr Objektivität setzen, sonst verkommen solche Spieleperlen wie z.B. Boiling Point (Trotz behebbarer Mängel!) im nu! Meine Meinung!!!


----------



## kingston (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Mr-DIG am 08.06.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon bemerkenswert das sich hier keiner über diesen angeblichen Speicherbug aufregt, die meisten schreiben nur das der Patch wohl in spätestens zwei Tagen erscheinen wird usw.! Wenn ich mir da andere Spiele anschaue, wurde sich doch da gleich tierisch aufgeregt wie man so ein Game zum Verkauf anbeiten kann!? Aber bei GTAA ist es wohl was anderes!?! Aber hallo, wenn ich nicht speichern kann ist das für mich ein absolut schwerwiegender Bug. Naja und wenn ich dann hier schon keine Kritik lesen kann, dann bin ich ja mal auf die Tests der Print-Mags gespannt! Da wird es wohl kein Abwertung geben wie bei Stronghold II, oder Boiling Point. Ist ja schliesslich auch ein Spiel von Rockstar und da kann sowas schon mal passieren, weil die Vorgänger waren ja auch Top Spiele!
> 
> Sorry, ich werde mir das Spiel auch kaufen, aber diese ungleichen Vorgehensweisen (Oder wie man das auch nennen mag) finde ich zum   ...!!!
> 
> Insgesamt freue ich mich auf GTAA, aber man kann doch wohl auf ein wenig mehr Objektivität setzen, sonst verkommen solche Spieleperlen wie z.B. Boiling Point (Trotz behebbarer Mängel!) im nu! Meine Meinung!!!




Wetten das der Speicherbug nicht mal erwähnt wird.  
Aber es ist schon merkwürdig das es kein einziges Spiel mehr den Weg in die Regale schafft, ohne irgendwelche Bugs zu haben.


----------



## Iceman89 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

öhm ich kann schon speichern, hab das game schon ein wenig gezoggt, läuft einwandfrei  


/edit
hab meine eigenen dateien im standardordner C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\...
klappt aber trotzdem...


----------



## Mr-DIG (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				kingston am 08.06.2005 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-DIG am 08.06.2005 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klaro, darauf kannst du einen lassen!!!   Es ist schon traurig, aber leider auch bittere Wahrheit. Sicher die Spiele werden immer komplexer und dadurch Bug-anfälliger aber dann muss sich bitteschön Studio/Publisher auch mehr Zeit für Tests nehmen, auch wenn das Zeit und eben auch Geld kostet! Da fragt man sich nur wo das noch alles hinführen soll:
> Teurere Spieleentwicklung=Teurere Hardware=vermehrte (schwerwiegende) Bugs!?


----------



## Lord_Rancor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				kingston am 08.06.2005 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-DIG am 08.06.2005 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist doch nun schon längst geklärt, wie der Speicherbug behoben werden kann, siehe anderer Fred...


----------



## SourceCode (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

In München gibts seit gestern auch schon die USK16 Version, heute kommt die englische. PC FUN Schillerstrasse 22


----------



## Dexter1 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Heute (9.6.) ab Mittag in Berlin bei Video & Games!  Ich bin da!


----------



## RipperT (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Lohnt es sich zum Media Markt zu fahren und nach der englischen Version zu fragen, oder haben die EVen eh nicht ??


----------



## Mr-DIG (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 08.06.2005 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 08.06.2005 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar, hab ich auch gesehen. Ist ja auch schön das in diesem Fall die Community helfen kann, aber ist das nicht die Aufgabe des Herstellers/Publishers!? Da gab es doch bestimmt noch nicht mal irgend ein Statement von offizieller Seite zu, oder!?! Und wie oben schon geschrieben, ich hab noch keine einzige Kritik lesen können. Naja hoffentlich war´s der einzige schwerwiegende Bug.

Ich kanns leider erst heut Abend spielen, d.h. in ca. 10 Stunden. Muss jetzt hier auf Arbeit verrotten!


----------



## MrBadLuck (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab das Problem, dass das Spiel ab und zu abstürzt. Dabei gibt es 3 Arten:

- Das Spiel ist einfach geschlossen
- Die komplette Grafik ist weg -> Kein DirectX mehr, nur noch 256 Farben
- BlueScreen mit Speicherabbild

Es kommt vor, dass ich 4 Stunden Spiel, ohne Probleme, und dann hab ich innerhalb 15 Minuten 3 Abstürze...

Hat jemand ähnliche Problem oder ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## BIZKer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: In Leipzig auch!*



			
				TheMachine2000 am 08.06.2005 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in Leipzig gibt es das Game auch bereits, leider hab ich das erst 19:30 mitbekommen und der Laden hat 20 Uhr dicht gemacht, somit hab ich es noch nicht, aber morgen dann  ZOCKEN BIS DER ARZT KOMMT


in welchem laden in leipzig? hab selbst schon rumgeguckt aber hab´s noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## Illuminate (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich werde es mir gleich kaufen gehen, Walmart hat es im Sortiment. Aber ich weiss nicht ob es auf meiner Graka funzt. Ist ne Geforce FX5200 weil meine schöne Radeon 9600 Fireblade abgeraucht ist als meine Wakü ausgefallen ist


----------



## juerghahn3 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Gibt es in Hamburg das Spiel zu kaufen wenn ja wo?


----------



## chrisi-spitz (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ha Ha habe heute früh die Versandbestätigung von Amazon erhalten...freu mich schon auf morgen n Tag Urlaub....   

Mal gucken vielleicht bricht ja einer den Rekord?!  

MfG
Spitz


----------



## juerghahn3 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Habe gerade bei Saturn  in Hamburg angerufen es ist erhältlich


----------



## D_Tie (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

In der Schweiz sind die Regale voll davon. Ich habs... muss weg, gamen...


----------



## Lord_Rancor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				chrisi-spitz am 09.06.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha Ha habe heute früh die Versandbestätigung von Amazon erhalten...freu mich schon auf morgen n Tag Urlaub....
> 
> Mal gucken vielleicht bricht ja einer den Rekord?!
> 
> ...




was für einen Rekord?  Hier gibt es schon haufenweise Leuts, die seit vorgestern spielen *neidischbin*


----------



## el-espiritu (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Dumm nur das die deutsche Fassung geschnitten ist ohne Ende, ich hab mir die UK Fassung bestellt


----------



## TCPip2k (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

omg wie süchtig seid ihr denn nach Videospielen? Ich will wenn ich vom Zivildienst nachhause komme auch erstemal ne Stunde daddeln, aber ist doch egal ob man das Spiel ein paar Tage zu früher bekommt, oder ersrt ein paar wochen später. Ich werde jedenfalls warten bis es billiger wird, der Inhalt wird ja nicht "schlecht".


----------



## Gr00ve (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				TCPip2k am 09.06.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> omg wie süchtig seid ihr denn nach Videospielen? Ich will wenn ich vom Zivildienst nachhause komme auch erstemal ne Stunde daddeln, aber ist doch egal ob man das Spiel ein paar Tage zu früher bekommt, oder ersrt ein paar wochen später. Ich werde jedenfalls warten bis es billiger wird, der Inhalt wird ja nicht "schlecht".



*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Barra-Barra (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Weiß jemand wo's San Andreas in Stuttgart gibt?


War gestern im MakroMarkt, die hams schon im Lager, ham aba gemeint, dass ich am 9. oder 10. nochmal vorbeischaun soll.
Im MeadiaMarkt hat der Fuzzi gemeint, dass das Spiel laut der HP von Rockstargames erst ab 16. verkauft wird. Soviel zum wissen der hochkompetenten MediaMarkt-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## BIZKer (9. Juni 2005)

*in leipzig erhältlich - PROBLEM mit Grafikkarte!!*

also in leipzig gibt es das teil auf jeden fall im eb games im hbf. und zur 48... bei eb games ist die erste ladung der uncut-version bereits ausverkauft - am samstag kommt in beiden läden ne neue lieferung davon! habs mir heute als 16er-version gekauft! das einzige was daran negativ auffällt ist vielleicht, dass man wie gesagt keine kohle bekommt wenn man dealer, o.ä. erledigt... naja -> warten auf den uncut-patch

in der 16er version gibt es jedoch bluteffekte... und die leute bleiben auch in einer blutlache liegen - für die ganz geilen unter euch   

allerdings habe ich ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte - im spiel ist das bild im hässlichen 4:3 ziemlich gestreckt wenn ihr wisst was ich meine!? und die grafik weist fehler auf und ist ziemlich kahl... schon klar - treiber updaten, hmm? da is jetz mein problem was für einer?? hab ne RADEON 9600 und brauche dafür jetz einen entsprechenden treiber! der letzte war auf november 2004 datiert... hab jetzt zwar einen installiert aber es ändert sich trotzdem nix... finde auch keinen passenden für meine 9600

HILFE!!


----------



## pobert2001 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe das Spiel bei Atelco bestellt weil die Lieferung immer extrem schnell 
ist   das Spiel kommt aber bei denen erst heute rein   ich hoffe ich habe es morgen


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   

Ich liebe Amazon


----------



## NBurbanks (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

MediMax hat es schon


----------



## Schindler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Meine Gameware.at mit Versandbestätigung von gestern, ist soeben eingetroffen.


----------



## Berner (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habs liegt bei mir auf dem Tisch     
Jetzt wird gezoggt


----------



## OOOps (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Wisst ihr, ob's schon bei Karstadt erhältlich is?


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				OOOps am 09.06.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr, ob's schon bei Karstadt erhältlich is?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, offizielles Release ist halt erst morgen...


----------



## OOOps (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Woher hast du's denn?


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				OOOps am 09.06.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du's denn?


Amazon.de  

Link

Aber wenn du's heute erst bestellst (und nicht per DHL-Express), wirst du's nicht vor Samstag haben...

gruss


----------



## poilz (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Danielovitch am 09.06.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> OOOps am 09.06.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs schon zu weihnachten bei amazon vorbestellt  und hab immer noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten.
*heul*


----------



## juerghahn3 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Habe mein Spiel heute bei Saturn in Hamburg gekauft


----------



## PClink (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hätte eine Frage:


Was für Systemvorrausetzungen hat das Spiel?


----------



## ZahaaL (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				PClink am 09.06.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte eine Frage:
> 
> 
> Was für Systemvorrausetzungen hat das Spiel?




Die vom Hersteller findest du hier:

http://www.sanandreas.de/pc/

mfg


----------



## rahjan (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab meine Versandbstätigung von Okay Soft bekommen. Damit wird das Spiel leider erst morgen bei mir sein... und morgen bin ich in der Uni... *heul* Das Wochenende bin ich auch nicht da... also wird's wohl erst Montag was. Verdammt. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht zur Uni gehen..... 

rahjan


----------



## Barra-Barra (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				rahjan am 09.06.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine Versandbstätigung von Okay Soft bekommen. Damit wird das Spiel leider erst morgen bei mir sein... und morgen bin ich in der Uni... *heul* Das Wochenende bin ich auch nicht da... also wird's wohl erst Montag was. Verdammt. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht zur Uni gehen.....
> 
> rahjan



Jipiiiiiiiiiii, grad nochmal MediaMarkt angerufen, und die ham gesagt, sie verkaufen's. *Zur U-Bahn-renn*


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				MrBadLuck am 09.06.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Problem, dass das Spiel ab und zu abstürzt. Dabei gibt es 3 Arten:
> 
> - Das Spiel ist einfach geschlossen
> - Die komplette Grafik ist weg -> Kein DirectX mehr, nur noch 256 Farben
> ...




Ähnliche Probs hab ich auch, aber bei mir kommt nichtmal ein Speicherabbild. Überprüf mal deine RAMs mit MEMtest oder ähnlichem. Könnte sein, dass da was putt is. Wegen der Farben, das hatte ich auch, nachdem ich meinen GraKatreiber deinstalliert und reinstalliert hatte, gings aber.


----------



## Teclis16 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab es heut vormittag beim saturn in essen gekauft, es wurde gerade in die regale geräumt


----------



## MatzeS (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

So ich hab's etz endlich auch  !! Is einfach der Hammer!!  Wer's noch nicht hat........KAUFEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## intec4000 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

saturn düsseldorf/Kö: habs mir gerade von einem rieeeeesenstapel genommen.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Kann hier mal jemand posten, ob das Spiel flüsig läuft? Hat jemand ein ähnliches System wie ich, und ruckelt das Game damit?

Athlon 2000+, 768 MB, radeon 9800Pro


----------



## Tagg2 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich geh jetzt kaufen...


----------



## lowwriter (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				intec4000 am 09.06.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> saturn düsseldorf/Kö: habs mir gerade von einem rieeeeesenstapel genommen.




WAS?
ÜBEL!

Ich muss zur Kö... 
Danke für die Info

MFG lowwriter


----------



## juerghahn3 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Habe eine radeon 2500 und es gibt einige Grafig Bugs und ich hatte bei der Misson mit dem Graffti Probleme habe ein 3GHZ Renecher


----------



## fchitzkirch (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

könnte jemand mal ein screenshot vom menu machen und hier den link reinstellen?? mal sehen, wer das game wirklich hat!!!!!


----------



## julZ (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich post gleich ein pic von der dvd vor meinem rasierten intimbereich und klemm meinen führerschein zwischen sack und pimmel!


----------



## angelohh (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

moinmoin,

ich habe sna andreas heute bei karstadt in hh-barmbek gekauft für 44 eus


----------



## saft (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Das Game ist auf sämtlichen Torrent Seiten seit 2 Tagen  .

Ich kaufs mir nicht, habs schon vor ewigkeiten auf PS2 durchgezockt, ist auf jeden en geiles Game.

schöne grusss an die, die noch warten.


----------



## Sumorai (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Habs mir gerade im Media Markt in Bruchsal gekauft
die ham auch en Hammerstapel

MFG Sumorai


----------



## Grappa11 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

wie ist das denn jetzt mit der EV, gibt's da deutsche Untertitel, oder nicht? Oder haben Okaysoft und so noch nicht verschickt?

sorry falls das hier irgendwo schon geklärt worden sein sollte, bin nur zu faul jetzt den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.


----------



## LasseBruns (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also ich habs auch schon von _hier stand ein link zu einer raubkopierseite_


----------



## rumpel (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				LasseBruns am 09.06.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs auch schon von _hier stand ein link zu einer raubkopierseite_



muahaha.....   

naja


----------



## Dumbi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				LasseBruns am 09.06.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs auch schon von _hier stand ein link zu einer raubkopierseite_


Du bist mein Held...


----------



## DaHool99 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hab GTAA seit heute morgen frisch auf meinem Rechner installiert. Kann es nur empfehlen zu kaufen. Es ist auf jedenfall das Geld wert. Im übrigen hab ich es dank amazon.de bereits heute erhalten.


----------



## HanFred (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.06.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> LasseBruns am 09.06.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quotet doch den scheiss nicht immer bitte!


----------



## respector (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Jio,
Also ich hab das Spiel auch schon seit heute, aba da gibt's ein problem:
Ich kannmeine spiele nimma laden, weil die irgendwie kaputt sind.Is des normal???

Aba schockt trotzdem


----------



## Lyhl (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe gerade die ersten 2 Stunden hinter mir!  Läuft auf nem P4 2,0 GHz mit 9600 XT und 512 MB RAM ruckelfrei, bei sehr hoher Texturauflösung, mittlerer Gesamtauflösung und max. Sichtweite. Die Speilwelt ist riesig, das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit über 100 Stunden Spielspaß bringen, Blut ist auch in der Deutschen Ab16 Version drin. Hoffe konnte irgendwem damit  die Sorgen nehmen.
Achja, eh ich es vergesse, Speichern funktioniert auch ohne weitere Probleme!!!


----------



## Red-Bird (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich war gerade in unserem örtliche Elektro Geschäft, dort stand es auch schon mit einem RIESIGEM aufkleber verkauf erst am 10.   .
trotz bestechungsversuche des Ladenführers kann ich es erst morgen kaufen hab es mir aber zurückgelegt.

Schule !!!!!! .............. morgen bin icj krank hatte bisher sowieso noch keine fehltage


----------



## O16 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hi @ all,
also ich hab mir *heute* GTA: SA zugelegt. Es hat mich zuerst gewundert, dass es bereits heute erhältlich war, doch wandelte sich Verwunderung in Freude. Das Game is echt fett, auch wenn ich noch nicht so viel gespielt hab. Schon die erste Stadt ist riesig und die Grafik ist wirklich nicht schlecht! Die Texturen sind scharf und die Automodelle wirken realistisch. 
Zurück zum Spiel: Am Anfang hat man wie gesagt noch nichts, kann sich aber später immer cooler Klamotten kaufen und es gibt sogar eine Tuning-Werkstatt!

Fazit: GTAA ist *DAS* Spiel 2005 und ist echt jedem zu empfehlen


----------



## badboy_olli (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also in detmold sahs heute so aus:

- Promarkt, auch nach langem hin und her ließ sich der Verkäufer nicht überreden es aus dem Lager zuholen.

- Karstadt, nichts davon zusehen und kein Ansprechpartner da, den man bestechen könnte *g*

naja somit warte ich eben auch bis morgen...


----------



## Konsti16 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hab das Geld dafür gespart und werde mir GTA San Andreas am 10. Juni in irgendeinem Geschäft wie z. B. Globus, MediMax oder MediaMarkt kaufen. Ich hab da mal zufällig in Amazon einen Artikel gesucht, als plötzlich ein Link kam, wo ein VOLLVERSION-DOWNLOAD VON GTA-SAN ANDREAS zu haben war. Aber ich habe nicht raufgeklickt, da ich ja sowieso nur 56k Modem hab und die Kosten extrem hoch wären.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				badboy_olli am 09.06.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in detmold sahs heute so aus:
> 
> - Promarkt, auch nach langem hin und her ließ sich der Verkäufer nicht überreden es aus dem Lager zuholen.
> 
> ...



Also der MM in Hannover hatte SA Stapelweise rumliegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Grappa11 am 09.06.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn jetzt mit der EV, gibt's da deutsche Untertitel, oder nicht? Oder haben Okaysoft und so noch nicht verschickt?
> 
> sorry falls das hier irgendwo schon geklärt worden sein sollte, bin nur zu faul jetzt den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.



Okaysoft hat die EV heute erst verschickt.


----------



## Grappa11 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.06.2005 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 09.06.2005 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, Du liest die Threads aber auch echt komplett    Muss man auch, wenn man drei Sterne haben will, wie?  

Wenn Du sie bestellt hast (so wird's ja wohl sein), dann geb' doch bitte, wenn Du's hast, Bescheid, wie's damit aussieht, brauchst Du natürlich nicht, wenn's hier schon 50 mal einer geschrieben hat.


----------



## CypeK (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

ich habe mein GTA San andreas heute morgen im brief kasten gehabt! Habs mir bei amazon bestellt und habe eine unzensierte und ungeschnittene deutsche Version!!!


----------



## Mr-DIG (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				HanFred am 09.06.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 09.06.2005 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber soviel Blödheit muss doch schon weh tun! Da braucht man sich doch nicht zu wundern das sich, wenn solche Idoten ne Warez-Seite Posten, einige potenzielle Käufer vielleicht verleiten lassen und sich das Game nicht kaufen sondern da ziehen!    Also beim besten Willen, aber das finde ich zum   !!!


----------



## Lord_Rancor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Mr-DIG am 09.06.2005 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.06.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, echt zum kotzen! Ich habe es mir vorgestern bei ebgames bestelltund bisher keine versandbestätigung bekommen. Hier an der Uni wird allerdings schon gta sa getauscht was das zeug hält. Und ich könnte 



Spoiler



alle anbrennen


 vor wut   
Dennoch juckts in den Fingern. Denn ich wollte am Wochenende auf jeden Fall gta zocken, und es ist verdammt schwer, da jederzeit nein zu sagen *grummel*
Noch halt ichs aus


----------



## gasbag81 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*



			
				Kfzetti am 08.06.2005 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gasbag81 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				respector am 09.06.2005 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.06.2005 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist der Ordner in welchem dein Save-game gespeichert wird. Das ist Eigen Dateien. Der ist unter normaler Installation von Windows unter C:\Dok. u. Einst.\Eigene Dateien.   Du musst auf den Start-Button bei Windows, rechtsklick auf eigene Dateien, Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erstellen, dann auf dem Desktop rechtsklick auf den Ordner eigene Dateien und auf eigenschaften. Dann gibst du als Ziel C:\Eigene Dateien ein. Bei der Frage ob alle Dateien mit übernommen werden sollen ok eingeben und schon hat sich dein Problem erledigt. Also bloß keine Panik ist kein Bug!!! Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. MFG gasbag81


----------



## gasbag81 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Mr-DIG am 09.06.2005 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord_Rancor am 08.06.2005 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist kein Speicherbug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem!! Die Lösung wird in einigen Foren beschrieben!!! Liegt  wie zuvor beschrieben am Eigene Dateien Ordner! Macht euch lieber mal Schlau bevor ihr hier die Leute verrückt und das Spiel zu Unrecht schlecht macht!!!


----------



## juerghahn3 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*

Hatte bis her kein Probmen mit den speichern von Spielsanden und ich konnte sie auch wieder laden,habe aber fesgestellt das es bei Grafikatentreiber für Ati Grafikkaten es unterschied gibt bei eingen geade der heutr neu erscheinen ist gibt es Grafig fehler


----------



## molch24 (10. Juni 2005)

*COMPUTEC*

Hoffentlich bekomme ich heute das Spiel als Geschenk von Computec, ich hab schon so lange gewartet!!! (Da ich ein ABO abgeschlossen habe).

Leute von Computec: beeilt euch!!!!!!!


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Da ich es verpennt habe, es rechtzeitig in A zu bestellen fahre ich heute mal von D nach Dornbirn in den Media Markt und hole die unzensierte Version. Die 50 min Fahrzeit nehme ich gerne auf mich. Tja, Pech für den deutschen Fiskus, werfe ich halt den Özis meine Euronen in den Hals.


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

brauchst du nicht. ein no-cd crack inklusive bloodpatch ist schon veröffentlicht worden und der ROCKT!!!!


----------



## Klohs (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe GTA San Andreas schon seit gestern ... 1 Tag vor dem Release   

Der Müller bei uns .... ( er ist nicht Groß und hat ne kleine Multimedia abteilung ) Hatte es schon im Regal stehen.


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Soulja110 am 10.06.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst du nicht. ein no-cd crack inklusive bloodpatch ist schon veröffentlicht worden und der ROCKT!!!!



Link?
Lässt es sich dabei 100pro in eine uncut verwandeln?


----------



## Mr-DIG (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				gasbag81 am 10.06.2005 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-DIG am 09.06.2005 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lese dir erst mal die Posts durch bevor du hier deine Meinung abgibst!
Es ist bekannt das und wie man dieses Speicherproblem in Griff bekommt. Und es hat hier weiß Gott niemand die Leute verrückt, noch das Spiel schlecht gemacht! Wie gesagt wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## DoughHeffernan (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Servus Kollegen und noch-auf-das-Spiel-wartende!

Hab gestern die Versandbestätigung von gameware.at bekommen und warte jetzt gespannt und mit Hummeln im Ar***!    
Weiß einer von Euch wie lange es dauert, bis ein Päckchen aus dem Ösiland ins wunderbare Hessen gelangt? Ich hoffe mal das ich das Spiel bis Samstag habe sonst wird es öde am Wochenende!
Also viel Spaß den Glücklichen, die das Spiel schon in Händen halten, sich krank gemeldet haben oder Schulue/Uni schwänzen und wie die Blöden jetzt zocken!!!   

Gruß
Doughi


----------



## BadMix (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab GTA SA seit Mittwoch 12.23, war der dritte in Gera, der es hatte. Da der laden, der erste in Thüringen war, war ich auch der dritte in Thüringen!!! Hab es für 40Euro bekommen, sowie einen großen Aufsteller(ersten drei Käufer)und ein großes Poster(ersten fünf Käufer)!Seitdem bin ich ausnahmslos am spielen, war gestern net in der schule, sitz aber jetzt im Info unterricht.Hab beide nächte durchgemacht!!! Wollt nur sagen, dass das spiel genial ist! Die Grafik ist ein Meilenstein verglichen mit der PS2 version, aber vor allem mit VC. Der speicher fehler existiert bei mir nicht. Kann aber sowieso behoben werden. Einige meiner freunde ham erzählte das diese sie einen Tonabfall haben, kurze zeit danach hängt er sich auf oder stürzt ab. Alle die das Problem haben, haben eine ATI Graka! Jedenfalls funktioniert es bei mir ohne probleme. Mein rechner lief für 43 1/2h durch und ist net gecrashed. Jedenfalls ist alles geil, nur kacke das ich am Freitag immer 8 stunden habe!!!
till then, game on!!!!


----------



## syccamore (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

moin,

wegen dem speicherproblem: habe meine eigenen dateien unter d:\eigene dateien liegen, weil ich halt 2 partitionen habe und die c:\-partition zu klein ist. tritt dann der speicherbug auf oder nicht?

das mit der ati-graka+absturz klingt beunruhigend, weil ich auch eine besitze... wir werden sehen.

erst einmal hallo an den thüringer, bin auch einer...  wie klein die foren-welt doch ist..

versandbestätigung von gameware.at habe ich am mittwoch bekommen, hoffentlich kommts am samstag!

mfg


----------



## frankyy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

he leuz ich hab mal ne ganz dämliche frage. ich hab 2 pc's und den sommer über kann ich nur meinen schwächeren benutzen (athlon 1400; 512MB RAM; GeForce3 pro) kann ich darauf gta:sa in akzeptabler qualität spielen oder soll ich bis herbst warten wenn ich wieder meinen anderen pc benutzen kann?

die mindestanforderungen erfüllt er ja aber ist das spiel erträglich?

wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

mfg mrsantoro


----------



## Micman (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

tach,
kann mir einer sagen, ob ich das spiel in der österrr./schweizerischen Fassung im Raum Köln/Bonn heute noch erstehen kann ?


----------



## syccamore (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				frankyy am 10.06.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> he leuz ich hab mal ne ganz dämliche frage. ich hab 2 pc's und den sommer über kann ich nur meinen schwächeren benutzen (athlon 1400; 512MB RAM; GeForce3 pro) kann ich darauf gta:sa in akzeptabler qualität spielen oder soll ich bis herbst warten wenn ich wieder meinen anderen pc benutzen kann?
> 
> die mindestanforderungen erfüllt er ja aber ist das spiel erträglich?
> 
> ...



die mindestanforderung seitens rockstar solltest du erfüllen, sollte "spielbar" sein auf deinem rechner. aber warum holst du dir nich ein paar lüfter oder so für deinen besseren pc, oder wartest n paar kalte tage ab?


----------



## syccamore (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Micman am 10.06.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> kann mir einer sagen, ob ich das spiel in der österrr./schweizerischen Fassung im Raum Köln/Bonn heute noch erstehen kann ?



musst du dir eh bei nem ausländischen versender bestellen. www.gameware.at is die erste addresse. da aber die erste lieferung schon ausverkauft ist, musst du noch bis zum 15.6. warten, dann kommt die neue


----------



## EarlSimmons17 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Zitat: (Original von frankyy am 10.06.2005 10:59)
he leuz ich hab mal ne ganz dämliche frage. ich hab 2 pc's und den sommer über kann ich nur meinen schwächeren benutzen (athlon 1400; 512MB RAM; GeForce3 pro) kann ich darauf gta:sa in akzeptabler qualität spielen oder soll ich bis herbst warten wenn ich wieder meinen anderen pc benutzen kann?

die mindestanforderungen erfüllt er ja aber ist das spiel erträglich?

wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

mfg mrsantoro 

Gehäuse öffnen, und einen grossen ventilator aufstellen. bei mir geht die temp. so ca 10 C runter vor allem im sommer wichtig da ich unter dem dach wohne.


----------



## Shizzo (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA*



			
				Leon-S-Kennedy am 08.06.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT MAL AN ALLE !!!
> 
> GTA HAT KEINE BUGS !!!!
> 
> ...


ich habs auch schon seit mittwoch, aber kann problemlos abspeichern. tja, vielleicht ist die ösi-/schweiz-version in deutscheland nicht spielbar


----------



## MasterChiefMc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

MAN! Kauft euch doch einfach die Deutsche normale Version für den NORMALEN Preis und ladet euch heute abend oder morgen den Blood Patch runter...oh man...dummheit tut weh!


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				MasterChiefMc am 10.06.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MAN! Kauft euch doch einfach die Deutsche normale Version für den NORMALEN Preis und ladet euch heute abend oder morgen den Blood Patch runter...oh man...dummheit tut weh!


Und? Hast Du grosse Schmerzen?


----------



## TCPip2k (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Bei €mule gibts den ersten blutpatch, funzt einwandfrei, Leute hinterlassen Geldbündel und Köpfe fliegen bei Beschuss mit starken Waffen ab


----------



## MasterChiefMc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hihihihihihi bist du witzig, woh en paar clowns zum Frühstück gefressen wa?
Spar dir lieber deine dumme aussagen und schreib was produktives und ein gegen argument du nabler.


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				MasterChiefMc am 10.06.2005 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihihihihi bist du witzig, woh en paar clowns zum Frühstück gefressen wa?
> Spar dir lieber deine dumme aussagen und schreib was produktives und ein gegen argument du nabler.



Für ein Gegenargument bräuchte man ja eine halbwegs brauchbare Ursprungsaussage. Tsts, vorpupertäres Gelaber...


----------



## Thodin_33 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				TCPip2k am 10.06.2005 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei €mule gibts den ersten blutpatch, funzt einwandfrei, Leute hinterlassen Geldbündel und Köpfe fliegen bei Beschuss mit starken Waffen ab



Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also ich hab schon seit Mittwoch die europäische Uncut-Version, und absolut keine Probleme beim Speichern....
Als Bug würde ich das nicht bezeichen....da hat wieder mal irgendein DAU in seinem System rumgepfuscht und gleich das Spiel runtergemacht, von wegen total buggy und blabla....
Rockstar liefert seit Jahren qualitativ hochwertige Spiele, und wenn es einen Entwickler gibt dem ich glaube das keine (grösseren) Bugs im Spiel sind, dann ist das Rockstar!

GTA: SA ist einfach ein unglaublich geiles Game geworden....spiele seit 2 Tagen und ich hab das Gefühl ich habe noch nicht mal 10 % der ersten Stadt gesehen...das ist so riesig....  

Und es macht tierisch Spass, das ist die Hauptsache!!!

Cu


----------



## Kfzetti (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zu meiner Verteidigung!!!*

Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paß mal auf wen du hier anmachst. rein zufällig habe ich das hier gepostet ein paar stunden bevor die Lösung rauskam. Blöder Affe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kfzetti (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*



			
				gasbag81 am 09.06.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kfzetti am 08.06.2005 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und dann leßt mal die Foren richtig durch. Wie viele Probleme es gibt. Das spiel ist total verbugt!!!


----------



## Connimeo (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

lol

ich habe mir GTAA (uncut) im laden gekauft, das mitten in deutschland
es gibt eine ladenkette die auch schon damals bei der PS2 version die uncut version in den läden verkaufen durfte


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*



			
				Kfzetti am 10.06.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> gasbag81 am 09.06.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab keinen Bock mir den geistigen Dünnschiss von irgendwelchen Kiddies durchzulesen...
Mir sind in den 2 Tagen keine gröberen Bugs aufgefallen die den Spielspass in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt hätten....
Meistens sitzt das Problem vor dem Monitor oder ist im System zu finden...

CU


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*



			
				Chemenu am 10.06.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kfzetti am 10.06.2005 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau deiner meinung was soll dieses rumgemeckere dann sollen sie doch das spiel in ne ecke schmeissen ..rockstar hat noch nie verbuggte spiele herausgebracht die wirklich unspielbar waren ! gta rocks! 
die sollen mal an the fall oder Stronhold rummeckern , da hat man wenigstens nen grund


----------



## syccamore (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: RIESEN BUG IN GTA SA: Bevor du solche Probleme verbreitest, hättest du in dem Forum auch mal weiterlesen sollen!!! Das ist kein Bug sondern ein leicht behebares Problem.!!!!!! Scheiss Panikmache!!*

wäre schön, wenn mir jemand meine frage auf seite 17 beantworten würde.

danke im voraus.


----------



## stephan1976 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Connimeo am 10.06.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> ich habe mir GTAA (uncut) im laden gekauft, das mitten in deutschland
> es gibt eine ladenkette die auch schon damals bei der PS2 version die uncut version in den läden verkaufen durfte



Und wie heißt bitte schön diese Ladenkette? Oder fällt das unter Schleichwerbung?

Dankeschön


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				syccamore am 10.06.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> wegen dem speicherproblem: habe meine eigenen dateien unter d:\eigene dateien liegen, weil ich halt 2 partitionen habe und die c:\-partition zu klein ist. tritt dann der speicherbug auf oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Der Speicherbug tritt nicht auf solange dein Betriebssystem weiß wo deine Eigenen Dateien sind..  

Also musst du nur die Eigenschaften der Eigenen Dateien aufrufen und den Pfad entsprechend anpassen....

Und nochmal an alle Kritiker:
Es ist KEIN Bug!
Ist wohl klar das das Spiel nicht speichern kann wenn der Pfad zu den Eigenen Dateien nicht korrekt ist....


----------



## Ronin7 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

wer wer wer verkauft die geilen scheiben?


----------



## cillyboy12 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hallo meine version kam heut morgen an! hab schon ein paar missionen gemacht und muss sagen das game ist der hammer! thx to rockstar games!


----------



## arcolf (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habe mir gestern die Österreich-Schweiz Version von San Andreas gekauft. Allerdings konnte ich es nicht starten, weil der Kopierschutz von SA die DVD als ungültig erkannt hat. Ich habe einen Plextor 716A DVD-Brenner und scheinbar verträgt sich SA nicht damit, denn als ich den Plextor durch ein altes DVD-Laufwerk ausgetauscht habe, hat es bestens funktioniert.

Das nächste Problem gabs dann auf der Support-Seite von take2.de, denn die Seite hat den EAN Code der Verpackung als ungültig zurückgewiesen.


----------



## Lyhl (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Lyhl am 09.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade die ersten 2 Stunden hinter mir!  Läuft auf nem P4 2,0 GHz mit 9600 XT und 512 MB RAM ruckelfrei, bei sehr hoher Texturauflösung, mittlerer Gesamtauflösung und max. Sichtweite. Die Speilwelt ist riesig, das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit über 100 Stunden Spielspaß bringen, Blut ist auch in der Deutschen Ab16 Version drin. Hoffe konnte irgendwem damit  die Sorgen nehmen.
> Achja, eh ich es vergesse, Speichern funktioniert auch ohne weitere Probleme!!!




Ich war wohl etwas voreilig, denn nach einem Neustart konnte ich das Spiel nicht mehr starten! Problem sind die wie schon vorher erwähnten, vom Spiel in Eigene Dateien abgelegten Saves etc. Diese einfach irgendwo anders z.B. auf den Desktop ziehen, und das Spiel funzt wieder! Nur mein erstes Savegames war weg! 
Jetzt liegt der Ordner auf meinem Desktop und das Speichern ist dort kein Problem, also allen viel Spaß mit dem Game!!!


----------



## DoughHeffernan (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				arcolf am 10.06.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gestern die Österreich-Schweiz Version von San Andreas gekauft. Allerdings konnte ich es nicht starten, weil der Kopierschutz von SA die DVD als ungültig erkannt hat. Ich habe einen Plextor 716A DVD-Brenner und scheinbar verträgt sich SA nicht damit, denn als ich den Plextor durch ein altes DVD-Laufwerk ausgetauscht habe, hat es bestens funktioniert.
> 
> Das nächste Problem gabs dann auf der Support-Seite von take2.de, denn die Seite hat den EAN Code der Verpackung als ungültig zurückgewiesen.




Das ist doch ein Witz oder? Ich hab den selben Brenner und kein Ersatzlaufwerk mal eben so noch rumliegen. Habe auch kein Bock mir jetzt noch wegen dem Spiel eins zu kaufen! Gibt es da eine andere Lösung?

Liegt das vielleicht nur an Deiner Version oder kann jemand, der auch über diesen Brenner verfügt und die englische Version zockt vom selben Problem berichten?


----------



## ThomToeter (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

kann man in der uncut wieder wie in gta3 die gliedmaßen wegschießen? so ne kleine blutfütze is mir echt egal! aber gliedmaßen! GLIEDMASSEN!!! TONNENWEISE! und BLUUUUUUT!!! muhahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## Logrim (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				ThomToeter am 10.06.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...so ne kleine blutfütze is mir echt egal! aber gliedmaßen! GLIEDMASSEN!!! TONNENWEISE! und BLUUUUUUT!!! muhahahahaaaaaa!


*kopfschüttel*


----------



## rabitt (10. Juni 2005)

*Check it out, man*

Yo man,

this game is fat, isn't it? Gonna chekin' it out for a whola day. 

Sea ya in San Andreas


----------



## verymadboy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

h3h3h3h3 *auslach* was bistn du fürn freak


----------



## N8Mensch (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				verymadboy am 10.06.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> h3h3h3h3 *auslach* was bistn du fürn freak


Da bekommen Indizierungen und die dadurch folgenden entschärften Versionen einen Sinn.

Aber: Obwohl ich keiner Fliege Leid zufügen könnte, sehe ich virtuell auch gerne rot   . Je mehr, desto besser.  Woran das liegt, weiß ich nicht wirklich...   . Sehe ich in der Realität Blut oder Verletzungen, wird mir übel und ich muss mich dem entziehen. Oder Beispiel Angeln: Ich gehe nicht mehr angeln, weil man lt. Gesetz fast alle Fische töten muss, die man am Hacken hat. Das kann ich nicht.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, das die Grafiken zu gezeichnet (Comic) aussehen oder es wie ein Film wahrgenommen wird, den man selbst steuert. Unrealisch virtuell.

- SoF2 UK/US forever –

(Warum war nochmal die deutsche SoF2 Version ein Flop?     )

Oder auch bei Unreal Tournement gehört einfach dazu, das die Figuren bei Volltreffern platzen.

P.S.: Natürlich erst ab 18


----------



## BCD (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				N8Mensch am 10.06.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> verymadboy am 10.06.2005 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moin,

tja ich seh diese situation aehnlich   ! 

im realem leben bin auch eher pazifistisch veranlagt; mir wiederstrebt es einfach -durch fussgaengerzonen, schulen, kasernen oder sonnstigen einrichtungen de oeffentlichen lebens zu rennen und wahllos leute hinzumetzeln!! (ich arbeite ueberigens an einer uni      )

aber wenn, so gegen 23 uhr der arbeitstag zu ende geht, dann erwacht das tier  !  

wenn ich "shooter" spiele, dann will ich kein gruenes blut, keine volltreffer mit raketenwerfer die den gegner nur umwerfen...usw....! 

ich finde die indizierungs-praktiken in deutschland mittlerweile-dank fortgeschrittenem alters- "nur noch "nervig! 
muss man sich die dinger halt in oesterreich kaufen oder direkt aus den staaten (schoen wenn man da bekannte hat   ) importieren!

also warte ich eben auf die uncut UK version von GTA3!


bin mal gespannt was da kommt!

gruesse!


----------



## dcdroege (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

bei mir stürzt das spiel immer in den zwischensequenzen ab und der rechner startet neu? 

weiß einer voran das liegen kann?!? ich dreh durch...!


----------



## outside7 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				N8Mensch am 10.06.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Beispiel Angeln: Ich gehe nicht mehr angeln, weil man lt. Gesetz fast alle Fische töten muss, die man am Hacken hat. Das kann ich nicht.



lol
Genau das kann ich auch nicht.
Ich sollte mal einen Fisch mit nem Eisenteil eins drüber bügeln und hab dabei so zaghaft zugeschlagen, dass es mehr Quälerei als Töten war.

Mir persönlich is Blut in Spielen eigentlich ziemlich egal, ausser manchmal machts wirklich was von der Atmosphäre her aus (meist aber eher Grusel-Atmosphäre, nicht Massaker-mäßig).


----------



## DJDC (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Habs seit donnerstag und bin begeistert ! Einige kleinere bugs trüben den spaß zwar ein wenig aber ich denke das werden die noch ausmerzen !

Was mir auffiel:

-Nachts funktionieren bei vielen PKWs die Bremslichter nicht !
-Die Kamera ist nicht mehr fixiert hinterm pkw, was in schnellen kurven fahrten schnell unübersichtlich werden kann ! (nun gut wenn mann die Sicht nonstop mit der maus steuert gehts - aber bei VC gefiel mirs besser)
-der vorspann geht nicht ... warum auch immer

Sonst alles schick und das Game kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen! Mit dem Spiel werd ich monate beschäftigt sein. Die 45 Euro warn mal wieder super investiert !

Bis denne


----------



## MrBadLuck (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich hab mal ne Frage. 
Ich hab die Mission in San Fierro mit dem Parkhaus schon gemacht, und würde jetzt gerne wissen wo ich denn jetzt diese Parkboy- Uniform finde!? 

Kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen?   

Danke!


----------



## dcdroege (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

hat den einer dasselbe problem wie ich?!? stürzt oft ab in zwischensequenzen und wenn ich zum speichern ins haus gehe... brauche hilfe!!!


----------



## MrBadLuck (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				dcdroege am 10.06.2005 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hat den einer dasselbe problem wie ich?!? stürzt oft ab in zwischensequenzen und wenn ich zum speichern ins haus gehe... brauche hilfe!!!



Bei mir bleibt das Spiel auch oft einfach hängen. 
In den Missionen und auch zwischendurch wenn ich einfach nur rumfahre. 

Vorallem bei Missionen bei denen ich es knapp schaffe und dann speichern mag regt es mich auf wenn dann das Spiel hängen bleibt. 

Einmal schließt sich das Spiel und ich komme auf den Desktop und ab und zu kommt gleich ein Bluescreen, wo ich den PC abschalten und wieder neustarten muss.


----------



## rabitt (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Check it out, man*



			
				rabitt am 10.06.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo man,
> 
> this game is fat, isn't it? Gonna chekin' it out for a whola day.
> 
> Sea ya in San Andreas



deutsche Übersetzung= das Spiel ist echt geil


----------



## hofschalk (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				dcdroege am 10.06.2005 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hat den einer dasselbe problem wie ich?!? stürzt oft ab in zwischensequenzen und wenn ich zum speichern ins haus gehe... brauche hilfe!!!




also abstürzen tuts nicht, aber wenn ich ins haus gehe und nachm speichern aus dem menü komme hab ich fett lauten radel-sound.
ich hoffe das geht mal weg


----------



## BlackSab (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Bei so vielen Problemen, frag ich mich, warum es bei mir so reibungslos läuft?! Hail 2 Aldi-PC! Yeah!


----------



## frankyy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				syccamore am 10.06.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> die mindestanforderung seitens rockstar solltest du erfüllen, sollte "spielbar" sein auf deinem rechner. aber warum holst du dir nich ein paar lüfter oder so für deinen besseren pc, oder wartest n paar kalte tage ab?




ja ja schon klar mein anderer athlon (barthon 2500+) läuft auch auf 3400+ aber an meinem alten rechner will ich keinen aufwand mehr betreiben wenns net unbedingt nötig ist... im sommer bin ich nicht an meinem studienort und somit hab ich nur den alten rechner zur verfügung. 
darum hats mich interessiert ob jemand mit ähnlicher konfiguration erfahrung hat. 
falls ja bitte pn.

mfg mrsantoro


----------



## Starsucker (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				MrBadLuck am 10.06.2005 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Ich hab die Mission in San Fierro mit dem Parkhaus schon gemacht, und würde jetzt gerne wissen wo ich denn jetzt diese Parkboy- Uniform finde!?
> 
> Kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen?
> ...



Im Kleiderschrank in einem deiner Verstecke.


----------



## Bloodlines (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

So, habe mir das Spiel heute auch geholt. Man kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass sich in Sachen Grafik zur Konsolenversion sehr viel getan hat, sieht auf jeden Fall lecker aus. Das Gameplay ist super, allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch Kritikpunkte, die man nicht so leicht übersehen kann. Da wäre z.B. der schwankende Schwierigkeitsgrad, einige Missionen sind mir schon zu einfach, während andere wiederrum schon unfair schwer sind und so für Frust sorgen. Die Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr überempfindlich. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist die merkwürdige KI, was aber schon bei den anderen GTA-Teilen der Fall war. Manche Personen schmeissen sich vors Auto, es geschehen merkwürdige Autounfälle, usw.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel aber echt super und es macht riesigen Spass. Auf jeden Fall positiv sollte man erwähnen, dass das Spiel auch auf betagteren Rechnern super läuft.


----------



## bierchen (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Edit: Falscher Thread ^^


----------



## Toxik (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				juerghahn3 am 09.06.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in Hamburg das Spiel zu kaufen wenn ja wo?



Unzensiert (Holland Version - NAtürlich Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln) kriegste bei TAB Games am Wdeler Bahnhof. 
Ist zwar ne kleine Tour mit der S Bahn lohnt sich aber (cooler Laden!)

Sonst Game Castle, oder EB games im Wansbek Caree...

Gck mal in die Gelben Seiten - viele kleine Läden die Games verkaufen, überleben weil sie Import Versionen anbieten...


----------



## BorisderRusse (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich habs mir bei Amazon bestellt, sieht sehr uncut aus. Ist mit deutschen Untertieteln und deutschem Handbuch. Sehr geiles Spiel


----------



## fchitzkirch (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

mal ne blöde frage, ich habe mir san andreas gekauft(deutsch und uncut, da es keine andere version gegeben hat). nun bin ich nicht so fan von viel blut... kan man die uncut version mit irgend einem patch oder so in die zensierte version wandeln???? müsst jetzt gar nicht blöd lachen!  gruss


----------



## derxeno (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

nen freund von mir hat so ein problem mit den zielen wenn er in den zilemodus geht dreht sich alles sodass es für ihn sehr schwer wird er hat eine mx518 ...kann jemadn helfen oder hat jemadn das selbe problem


----------



## Oelf (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

hammer geiles spiel, wobei dmir diese gangsta style nicht gefällt aber was solls man gewöhnt sich an alles und die krassesten von diesen kunden ziemlich durch den kakao gezogen werden 

hab leider auch einige bugs, der sound geht nur in stereo (sonnst höre ich nur die rear s) und ich kann nur ca. eine stunde spielen dann schmiert entweder das spiel oder mein kompletter rechner ab


----------



## Hysteriker (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				derxeno am 11.06.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> nen freund von mir hat so ein problem mit den zielen wenn er in den zilemodus geht dreht sich alles sodass es für ihn sehr schwer wird er hat eine mx518 ...kann jemadn helfen oder hat jemadn das selbe problem


Ich hab das selbe Problem. Bei mir tritt das problem auch beim autofahren auf, außerdem kann ich nicht vernünftig fliegen - mal sehen ob die Erfahrung das verbessert.


----------



## timtakel (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also ich hatte das problem auch ! es lag an einem schiebe regler am jopad! der sollte in der mitte stehen!stöpsel es am besten ab!!! wenn du kein joypad angeschlossen hast !!.... keine ahnung woran es dann liegt!


----------



## bak (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

also ich hatte überhaupt keine Probleme und das Spiel is einfach  der absolute BURNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UNBEDINGT KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cybershock17 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Das besch... spiel stürzt immer in der gleichen Mission an der gleichen Stelle ab. So was hatte ich auch schon bei Vice City. Mal wieder muss ein Patch nachgelegt werden.


----------



## derxeno (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				timtakel am 11.06.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte das problem auch ! es lag an einem schiebe regler am jopad! der sollte in der mitte stehen!stöpsel es am besten ab!!! wenn du kein joypad angeschlossen hast !!.... keine ahnung woran es dann liegt!




hmm mein joipad is kabelos naja ich probiers trotzdem ma mit der mitte vielen dank


----------



## Michael-Miggi (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				N8Mensch am 10.06.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> verymadboy am 10.06.2005 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






DAS NENN ICH MAL FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hysteriker (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				timtakel am 11.06.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte das problem auch ! es lag an einem schiebe regler am jopad! der sollte in der mitte stehen!stöpsel es am besten ab!!! wenn du kein joypad angeschlossen hast !!.... keine ahnung woran es dann liegt!


hmmm ich spiele mit maus und tastatur


----------



## Mizi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich muss sagen, dass das neue GTA echt GELUNGEN ist. Es bringt sau viel Spaß und die Grafik ist auch okay. Und die zensur ist mir egal, denn Blut fließt ja immer noch. Nur wegen dem Geld kaufe ich es nicht aus den USA.   

Ps. ich hatte es schon am Mittwoch von Media Markt Hamburg Halstenbeck! 
Für satte: 39,00€,   echt ein Schnäppchen und dass bei einem so hotten TOP TITEL für JUNI 2005


----------



## cuby (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hab das Spiel seit Freitag (von Amazon) und bin bisher positiv überrascht 

Ein Extralob verdient sich IMO die aufwendig gestaltete Anleitung (endlich mal mehr als nur zusammengeheftetes Papier)...


----------



## maniacgamer (12. Juni 2005)

*los santos sieht ja zum kotzen aus!*

als alter gan der gta-reihe bin ich schon etwas sauer

ich spiele die uncut-us-version und story und das spiel machen schon spass, doch die grafik und die gestaltung der spielwelt ist in hinsicht auf aktuelle spiele und sogar in hinsicht auf den vorgänger vice city wirklich unter aller sau

los santos und die figuren darin wirken leblos, öde und billig, da gefällt mir der vor-vorgänger von 2002 (gta 3) ja noch besser, den ich ab und zu immer mal wieder zocke

es  ist eine ganz schöne spassbremse, wenn man in so einer öden welt wie los santos mit seinem karren herumgurkt - schade, schade

eine kaufempfehlung kann ich für das spiel deshalb nur bedingt geben -alle, die noch nie ein spiel aus der gta reihe gespielt haben, sollten sich lieber das günstigere aber schönere vice city zulegen


----------



## BlueSky007 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Oelf am 11.06.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hab leider auch einige bugs, der sound geht nur in stereo (sonnst höre ich nur die rear s) und ich kann nur ca. eine stunde spielen dann schmiert entweder das spiel oder mein kompletter rechner ab




Hab das gleiche prob. erst fängt er an zu rukkeln, dan wieder ne weile flüssig, und wenn ich dann langer spiele schmiert er ganz ab.

hab ein amd sempron 2600+, ne msi nx6600, 2*512 mb ram und ein asrock board.

bei anderen spielen hab ich keine probs (star wars knight of old republick 2)


----------



## cooljdani (12. Juni 2005)

*So ein Mist!!!*

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich mein Spiel einfach abgespeichert und dann wollte ich am nächsten Tag weiterspielen und eine neue Mission anfangen. So ich gehe in den roten Kreis, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich sehe nur noch den Missionsnamen - Super!  PC hat sich natürlich voll aufgehängt und mir bleibt nichts anderes, als den Reset Knopf zu drücken. Dann hab ich einfach mal ausprobiert eine andere Mission zu machen und dann ging es. Anschließend gleich die Mission gemacht die vorher nicht funktionierte und alles war wieder gut.
So nächster Tag und ich will diese Strandmission machen, doch es geht einfach schon wieder nicht. Aber dieses mal kann ich auch keine anderen Missionen machen weil ich schon die anderen alle gemacht habe....
Weiss von euch einer weiter?

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Danielovitch (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*



			
				cooljdani am 12.06.2005 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich mein Spiel einfach abgespeichert und dann wollte ich am nächsten Tag weiterspielen und eine neue Mission anfangen. So ich gehe in den roten Kreis, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich sehe nur noch den Missionsnamen - Super!  PC hat sich natürlich voll aufgehängt und mir bleibt nichts anderes, als den Reset Knopf zu drücken. Dann hab ich einfach mal ausprobiert eine andere Mission zu machen und dann ging es. Anschließend gleich die Mission gemacht die vorher nicht funktionierte und alles war wieder gut.
> So nächster Tag und ich will diese Strandmission machen, doch es geht einfach schon wieder nicht. Aber dieses mal kann ich auch keine anderen Missionen machen weil ich schon die anderen alle gemacht habe....
> Weiss von euch einer weiter?
> ...


Das Problem hatte ich bei der Mission "Caesar .... irgendwas" auch. PC hat sich komplett aufgehängt. Später gings dann aber. Also: probieren.

gruss


----------



## predator0705 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*

Ey das selbe Problem hab ich auch und hier meine Lösung dafür :
Vorausgesetzt eine ATI Graka und das Control Center!
Bevor ihr GTA anmacht startet ihr die RUNTIME vom Control Center einfach neu!
Unter - Start -Programme - ATI CATALYST CONTROL CENTER - ADVANCED
und dann RESTART RUNTIME!
Seitdem ich das immer mache kommt der fehler nich mehr !!!


----------



## Hy0zanRyu (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*

hi
habs mir auch gekauft  .
hab aber folgendes problem.
und zwar:
wenn ich das spiel speichere heisst der spielstand 'beschädigter spielstand'
und wenn ich diesen laden will kommt eine fehlermeldung das der spielstand nicht geladen werden konnte... überprüfen sie ihr spielstandverzeichniss..
postet rein ob ihr ein ähnliches problem habt oder eine lösung dafür kennt
danke im voraus


----------



## BlackSab (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*

Also ich find die Stadt schön. Alles viel detaillierter als VC. Nur das Gansta-Setting is nich so mein ding. Fand da VC besser, aber das liegt wohl daran, das ich nich ausm Ghetto komm, weiß bin und am liebsten Sachen hör, die sie da nur in Radio X spielen ^^.
Andererseits isses das Paradies. Ein Spiel wo man Pausenlos Hiphopper, Rapper und das ganze Gesochs abknallen kann. Komm mir manchmal vor, wie ein Weltverbesserer!
(Oha, das gibt Verbaldresche   )


----------



## Harlekin (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*



			
				Hy0zanRyu am 12.06.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> habs mir auch gekauft  .
> hab aber folgendes problem.
> und zwar:
> ...


Guck mal etwas weiter vorne im Thread.

Bin ich hier der einzige, der findet, das GTA SA net das Übergame ist?
Die Steuerung ist imo absolut assi.

Die Kameraführung beim Laufen und Fahren ist imo absolut mies.
Und das mit dem "erst zielen, damit Fadenkreuz erscheint" ist irgendwie... naja... scheiße (oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen???).

Oder zum Beispiel wenn man aus dem Auto aussteigt, macht die Kamera nen riesen schwenk, und man läuft fast unter Garantie erstmal in die falsche Richtung.
Bis jetzt finde ich VC eindeutig besser. Habe aber auch noch nicht allzuviel gespielt.

Wenigstens kann man jetzt endlich schwimmen


----------



## Scream30866 (12. Juni 2005)

*Intro*

Hallo,
ich habs mir auch gekauft,
nur kommt bei mir kein Intro, also wenn ich das Starte kommen nur das NVidia Logo und die Zwei Rockstarlogos, danach muss ich enter drücken sonst bleibt das Bild schwarz.
Ist das bei Euch auch so, oder gibt es kein Intro?


Viele Grüße
Tobias Scholle


----------



## Rooof12 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Intro*

Jo das is so...is bei mir auch


----------



## warboss (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Intro*



			
				Rooof12 am 12.06.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das is so...is bei mir auch




bei mir auch


----------



## Harlekin (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Intro*



			
				warboss am 12.06.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rooof12 am 12.06.2005 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt ein Intro    

 

Wegen SA musste ich eben auch mal nen schönen Neustart machen.
Das war in der "Schleich-Klau Mission" mit den Waffen.
Nachdem ich den LKW in die Garage gefahren hatte, und die Sequenz kam, hat sich der PC ganz aufgehängt.
Ärgerlich...


----------



## melcu (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Intro*

Hallo allerseits!
Zunächst mal: Ja, bei mir ist es auch so.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es bei meiner Vice City (BBFC: 1-Fassung genauso war. Erst nach der Installation eines Bloodpatches für meine Vice City Version sah ich zum ersten mal ein "Intro".

Aber mal was anderes:
"Klingt euer Sound auch so ruckelig?"


----------



## schakal3004 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Intro*

Bei mir läuft alles super. Keine Bugs - NIX.   

Einfach ein super mega geiles Spiel!


----------



## bierchen (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: So ein Mist!!!*



			
				Hy0zanRyu am 12.06.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> habs mir auch gekauft  .
> hab aber folgendes problem.
> und zwar:
> ...


Könnte der bekannte Speicherbug sein: Stell sicher, dass deine Eigenen Dateien, wo ja die SA-SAvegames gespeichert werden, in der Windows-partition liegen (Laufwerk C

Hier ist übrigens der GTA SA Thread:* 	[Sammelthread] GTA: SA - Meinungen, Probleme, Lösungshilfen, etc.*
Dort wurden schon einige Probleme gelöst.


----------



## ful (12. Juni 2005)

*Hardwareanforderung*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob GTA SA auf einem P 4 2GHz, 256MB,Go GeForce 4 MX 32MB läuft, denn ich will mein System erst im Herbst aufrüsten


----------



## maetti (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*

nun ja mein PC war mal ähnlich " stark " wie deiner habe aufgerüstet 
auf 512 Mb Ram und meine Graka ist eine Geforce 4 MX 460 und bei mir läuft es ( auf niedrigsten Deteils ) recht ruckelfrei wenn auch die Landschaft nit mehr so toll aussieht !! aber SPIELBAR   

also GEILES SPIEL !! alle mit einem guten PC unbedingt kaufen !!


----------



## AfterBusiness (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*

kann mir jemand ein paar online shops nennen, die gut sind und wo ich das game uncut kaufen kann... also die ösi-version...


----------



## ful (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*

Dass ich nicht die volle details haben kann damit kann ich leben, wenn es flüssig läuft.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## sir_nopo (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*

@AfterBusiness

www.gameware.at


----------



## hildibert (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*

Also wie ich das sehe müsste man nur nach Österreich fahren und sich dort gta kaufen 
weis jemand ob es in den kaufhäusern nur die Ösi version gibt oder verkaufen sie auch die gecuttete Deutsche version


----------



## syccamore (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hardwareanforderung*



			
				hildibert am 12.06.2005 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie ich das sehe müsste man nur nach Österreich fahren und sich dort gta kaufen
> weis jemand ob es in den kaufhäusern nur die Ösi version gibt oder verkaufen sie auch die gecuttete Deutsche version



das lässt sich leicht ausmachen. auf den deutschen versionen ist das doch farblich codiert, USK 16 is bsp-weise blau, ab18 is rot. die ösi-version unterscheidet sich nur dadurch, dass sich dort eine weisse 18 auf einer schwarzen plakette aufgedruckt auf dem cover befindet. genau beschreiben kann ich es nicht, aber wenn die altersfreigabe sich deutlich von der aus .de gewohnten kennzeichnung unterscheidet und hinten drauf deutscher text steht, ist es die ösi-version.

edit: es steht soger hinten drauf, dass das game ausschliesslich in österreich/schweiz verkauft werden darf. das ist imo der deutlichste hinweis.

hf


----------



## pnexus (12. Juni 2005)

*GOOD GAME - or SAME SHIT? !!!!!!!!!! TEST !!!!!!!!!! Take a look!*

Hallo an ALLE,

Ich habe jetzt gute 10-12 Mission von "san andreas" auf meinem PC 
(1,7Gh, Geforce4, 1GB Ram, Asusbrett) gespielt und kann euch nur
sagen das dieses Game jeden Preis wert ist. 

*Die Änderungen bzw. Features.*
- unser "hero" kann finally schwimmen

- ab jetzt auch Mouselook im Auto! YEAAAAA !!!

- unser boy kann über Mauern klettern und daran hängen (splintercell style!)

- bei Ereignissen schwenkt unser Boy im Auto seinen Kopf auch in die
   jeweilige Richtung.

- keine Ladezeiten!

- angefahrene Stossstangen wackeln jetzt so richtig mit

- beim Zielen kann unser Boy mit LEFT und dann RIGHT schnell die
  Schulterseiten elegant wechseln
.
- fahrverhalten wurde um kleine Details verbessert

- Sexfaktor: *g* Unser Boy kann bei Frauen jetzt mit 2 speziellen Tasten
  positiv oder negativ reagieren. müsste irgendwann auch mit männern
  gehen. 

- Unser "hero" kann seine Gangmembers agressiv stimmen, oder diese
  zurück rufen! _(2 neue tasten!)_

- Das drive-by-shooten mit drei friends in der Karre macht HÖLLE spass!.
  Von der Weitperspektive sieht`s aus als hängen sich ganz schnell
  ein paar Wiesel mit Uzi`s aus dem Auto und ballern was das zeug hällt.
  Können in 8 Richtungen 360 dregree um sich ballern - und stimmen 
  dazwischen sogar fein ab. somit ist alles zu kriegen wenn nichts im weg
  steht.

*NEUE GRAFISCHE EFFEKTE:*
- Autos haben gut abgetrimmte sogenannte Gouradshadings für das
  glänzende Sonnenlicht, und perfekte Reflektiontexturen für die diffuse Seite 
  (_Himmelicht) _ Einfach mal die Kamera um ein graues oder metalic-
  blaues Auto _(ohne airbrushes)_ drehen, und  glanz und reflectionmap an 
  den seiten des wagens beobachten!  quality!

-beim topspeed mit nem vehicle bekommt die kamera den berühmten
  vertigo-effekt der auch in "nfs underground" zum einsatz gekommen ist.
  Hier allerdings um vieles dezenter und viel schöner.

- unmittelbar mit dem vertigo-kamera-effekt kommt auch noch ein feines
  motion bluring dazu das trotzdem alle details noch komplett erkennen lässt.
  Also man glaubt NICHT "das auf einmal ein Ölgemälde zum zerinnen  
 anfängt nur weil man etwas schneller fährt _( Pfui Electronic Arts mit eurem
  NFS-U!! TIP: DTM Race Driver 2 - KAUFEN!!!!!!!!! )_

*DYNAMISCHE parts im Spiel:*
- einfach so gehen aufeinmal Strassenfights oder Verfolgungsjagten
 zwischen Police und Gangs los.

- mehr interaktion unter passanten _(einer bittet den Anderen um ne
   "Zigarette". Ablauf bis zum: "thanx man - thats what i call a homie"usw.)_

- Menschen sind viel Reizbarer *gg* steigen gleich mit Baseballschläger  
  aus dem Auto 

*INNOVATIVE IDEEN:*
- Kleidungswechseln mit Garderobe und Shoppen gehen
- Zum Frisuer
- Gabestaplermission mit Ballerspass
- Missionen mit einem oder mehrere drive-by-"wieseln"
- Missionen sind meist aufgeteilt in mehrere Kleinere. 
- DanceDanceRevolution lustiger und eigentlich hier am Besten verpackt 

*FAZIT:*
- alles in allem - sehr aggressiv: Es wird mehr geschimpft als in "colors",
   "brothers in the hood",  "do the right thing" und in "new jack city" zusammen!
  *fg
- dialoge sind allerdings echt witzig
- sehr emotional
- absolutly movielike
- spitzen gesprochen und perfekt vertont (english)

*MUSI? : *SPITZEN AUSWAHL !!! - von funky  - groovy - smoothy to rappy!

ähh....ok - das müsste reichen. Mehr ist mir momentan nicht aufgefallen.

*KAUFEN!!!* 

lg,

pnexus


----------



## Borste (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: GOOD GAME - or SAME SHIT? !!!!!!!!!! TEST !!!!!!!!!! Take a look!*

ich find das game auch geil nur was mich stört idt das auf einer website stand das das spiel probleme mit den geforce fx karten hat und ich habe eine fx 5600, damit habe ich einige grafikfehler und ab und zu stockt es ziemlich. hoffentlich erscheint bald ein patch der das problem bei mir und anderen behebt.


----------



## EvilSpooky (13. Juni 2005)

*SPITZE!!!*

WOW Ich kann nur sagen einfach Geil das Game, und ich hab auch schon einige Minigames im SPiel entdeckt!

Wenn Ihr von eurem Haus die Straße entlang fährt kommt na ein paar hundert Metern ne Bar!

Da drinnen kann man mit Geld-Einsatz Pool-Billiard spielen und bei den zwei VIdeospielautomaten (So ne Art Space Fighter) zocken und man kann sich dort sogar in die Highscore Liste eintragen, einfach genial!

Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viele Missionen gespielt aber ich bin mir sicher da kommt in den Städten noch viel mehr auf uns zu!

Achja wegen Bugs: Ich hab eigentlich keine Probs mit Savegames und Abstürzen, das einzige ist beim Starten nach den Logos muss ich Enter drücken sonst gehts nicht weiter, Vielleicht ist da sogar ein Intro das nciht angezeigt wird, keine Ahnung aber beim nächsten Patch werden wir es Wissen

ROCKSTAR WEITER SO!!!!
(Verpackung ist auch super, bis auf den Fehler bei der Faltkarte, meine is schon kaputt war zu stürmisch)

Greeetz
Evil


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: SPITZE!!!*



			
				EvilSpooky am 13.06.2005 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> WOW Ich kann nur sagen einfach Geil das Game, und ich hab auch schon einige Minigames im SPiel entdeckt!
> 
> Wenn Ihr von eurem Haus die Straße entlang fährt kommt na ein paar hundert Metern ne Bar!
> 
> ...



Wem das Intro nicht angezeigt wird, der kann in den Movies Ordner gehen und die Datei GTATitles.Mpg in GTATitlesGER.mpg umbenennen. Dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Hombre3000 (13. Juni 2005)

*Saugeil*

Also ich hab San Andreas jetzt durch (zumindestens die Pflicht Missionen) also noch nicht die 100%.....hab dafür ca 55std..gebraaucht...und das in 4 tagen also ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie die letzten Tage bei mir ausgeschaut haben   
Also ich kann nur sagen...MÖRDER GEILES SPIEL noch um einiges besser als sein Vorgänger, das einzige Manko finde ich das man teilweise enorm lange Stracken fahren muss was mit der Zeit ein bissche langweiligt aber nicht allzu schlimm. Was mir auch gar nicht gefallen hat sind die Modellflug Missionen in Ssn Fiero, aber auch hier gibt es schlimmeres....insgesamt also auf jedenfall einen Kauf wert...


Greez Hombre


----------



## Ribs (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Auf wiedersehen Vice City! Mach platz für San Andreas!!
Das spiel ist sagenhaft. hatte am Wochenende genug zeit um es anzutesten ... wahnsinn. bin von der größe beeindruckt. Spielerisch ist es durch viel mehr nebenmissionen viel interessanter als vice city. sehr originell, das mit den girlfriends. einfach super!!


----------



## SylverWing (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich finde das Spiel im Prinzip auch ganz toll -  wenn es mich denn mal spielen lässt!!!
Nach dem ersten (langen) SanAndreas Tag wollte ich mich am nächsten Tag wieder ins Vergnügen stürzen, aber das Spiel startet einfach nicht! 
Die DVD läuft kurz an, aber dann passiert einfach nichts mehr und man sieht die gewohnte Desktop-Oberfläche - keine Fehlermeldung, nichts. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es irgendwie am Kopierschutz hängt, aber mangels Rückmeldung von GTA weiß ich nichts Genaues. Hat irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem? Oder vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag?
Ich habe schon neu installiert, ein neues Benutzerkonto eingerichtet (hat mal bei FarCry geholfen) und ich verwende auch keine Programme wie daemontools oder dergleichen.
Hoffe, das mir jemand helfen kann, ich will zurück nach Los Santos


----------



## Schredder (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich überlege gerade auch schon, mir das Spiel zuzulegen. Die Vorgänger fand ich eigentlich alle klasse. 
An San Andreas stört mich bloss ein klein wenig die Thematik. Ich kann mit HipHop Gangster Kram nicht viel anfangen ... mal schauen in wie weit das den Spielspass für mich beeinflußt.

Hab aber auch noch ne Frage zu dem Game: Wie schaugts eigentlich mit der Synchronisierung aus? Isses wieder wie bei den Vorgängern alles nur untertitelt, aber mit englischer Sprachausgabe, oder ham sie das game mal komplett eingedeutscht?
Frag bloss, da ich während dem zocken keinen bock auf lesen hab und mir im ersteren Fall dann lieber die englische Version holen würde, da diese dann auch uncut ist.


----------



## bierchen (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Alle Versionen sind wieder mit Untertiteln. Keine Synchronisierung!


----------



## Revan2 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SylverWing am 14.06.2005 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Spiel im Prinzip auch ganz toll -  wenn es mich denn mal spielen lässt!!!
> Nach dem ersten (langen) SanAndreas Tag wollte ich mich am nächsten Tag wieder ins Vergnügen stürzen, aber das Spiel startet einfach nicht!
> Die DVD läuft kurz an, aber dann passiert einfach nichts mehr und man sieht die gewohnte Desktop-Oberfläche - keine Fehlermeldung, nichts. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es irgendwie am Kopierschutz hängt, aber mangels Rückmeldung von GTA weiß ich nichts Genaues. Hat irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem? Oder vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag?
> Ich habe schon neu installiert, ein neues Benutzerkonto eingerichtet (hat mal bei FarCry geholfen) und ich verwende auch keine Programme wie daemontools oder dergleichen.
> Hoffe, das mir jemand helfen kann, ich will zurück nach Los Santos



Also, ich hab ne lösung für dein problem, mir ging es nämlich genauso.
Du musst lediglich die gta.set datei im GTA Sa ordner löschen, klingt komisch, ist aber so, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder ohne probleme^^.
Hoffe das hat dir geholfen.

Revan2


----------



## SylverWing (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also, ich hab ne lösung für dein problem, mir ging es nämlich genauso.
Du musst lediglich die gta.set datei im GTA Sa ordner löschen, klingt komisch, ist aber so, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder ohne probleme^^.
Hoffe das hat dir geholfen.

Revan2 [/quote]

Ich danke Dir von Herzen, es läuft wieder ohne Zicken, Savegames sind noch da und alles...
Mich würde nur noch eins interessieren: Wie bist Du darauf gekommen? Hast Du beruflich mit Computern zu tun oder so?

Danke nochmal, ich gehe heute abend gleich weiterzocken   
Viel Spass bei Deinem San Andreas


----------



## HanFred (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SylverWing am 17.06.2005 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde nur noch eins interessieren: Wie bist Du darauf gekommen?


vermutlich, weil es bei GTA3 und VC auch geholfen hat.


----------



## Rooof12 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Und wer ist da druaf gekommen?


----------



## HanFred (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Rooof12 am 17.06.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ist da druaf gekommen?


ich bin damals selbst drauf gekommen, dass da wohl meine einstellungen gespeichert seien, als das game nicht mehr wollte. ist ja recht logisch benannt, eine SET-datei beinhaltet meines erachtens halt höchstwahrscheinlich nur SETtings und nix anderes.
aber viele andere sind sicherlich auch selber drauf gekommen.


----------



## Revan2 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				SylverWing am 17.06.2005 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab ne lösung für dein problem, mir ging es nämlich genauso.
> Du musst lediglich die gta.set datei im GTA Sa ordner löschen, klingt komisch, ist aber so, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder ohne probleme^^.
> Hoffe das hat dir geholfen.
> 
> Revan2



Ich danke Dir von Herzen, es läuft wieder ohne Zicken, Savegames sind noch da und alles...
Mich würde nur noch eins interessieren: Wie bist Du darauf gekommen? Hast Du beruflich mit Computern zu tun oder so?

Danke nochmal, ich gehe heute abend gleich weiterzocken   
Viel Spass bei Deinem San Andreas [/quote]

freu mich dir geholfen zu haben. Das es das problem auch bei vice city gab wusste ich nich, und ich hab auch nicht beruflich mit pc's zu tun, jedenfalls noch nicht^^.  studier aber bald informatik. ...also wie ich darauf gekommen bin, naja eigentlcih wollte ich die game.exe bearbeiten, mit delphi 7 enterprise geht das wunderbar, hab aber erst vorher ein bislle was ausprobiert, unteranderem das mit der set datei^^.


----------



## Eisenerz (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Also es tut mir leid das Thema noch mal aufgreifen zu müssen, aber bei mir startet das Spiel auch dann nicht wenn ich keine gta.set Datei mehr habe. Komischerweise existiert nämlich nach einer Neuinstallation diese Datei gar nicht erst. Wenn ihr mir keine Antwort auf dieses Problem geben könnte fände ich es schön wenn man mir sagen könnte, wie man die Savegames behalten kann und trotzdem die exe Datei austauschen kann. Bitte helf mir....


----------



## Revan2 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Eisenerz am 18.06.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es tut mir leid das Thema noch mal aufgreifen zu müssen, aber bei mir startet das Spiel auch dann nicht wenn ich keine gta.set Datei mehr habe. Komischerweise existiert nämlich nach einer Neuinstallation diese Datei gar nicht erst. Wenn ihr mir keine Antwort auf dieses Problem geben könnte fände ich es schön wenn man mir sagen könnte, wie man die Savegames behalten kann und trotzdem die exe Datei austauschen kann. Bitte helf mir....



versteh ich nich...die savegames haben doch garnichts mit der game.exe zu tun....


----------



## player555 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

hab auch das problem, wenn ich im auto sitze dreht sich alles
weiß jemand wie man das problem behebt?
dann meldet euch bei mir bitte


----------



## Eisenerz (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Ich glaube du hast ein Gamepad, Lenkrad etc. das entweder nicht perfekt eingestellt ist, oder in eine Richtung lenkt. Ich hoffe das kann dir helfen...


----------



## Eisenerz (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*

Hast Recht die Savegames sind wirklich nicht betroffen...sorry.
Aber das Problem, das sich angeblich mit dem Löschen der gta.set Datei lösen lässt besteht bei mir weiterhin. Es gibt Glückstage an denen funktioniert es, das ist vielleicht so alle drei Tage und dann geht es wieder nicht wie schon beschreiben. Vielleicht will mir Gott damit sagen dass aufhören soll zu rauchen oder sowas... hehe ich bin verzweifelt...


----------



## Revan2 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: News - GTA San Andreas bereits erhältlich?*



			
				Eisenerz am 22.06.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Recht die Savegames sind wirklich nicht betroffen...sorry.
> Aber das Problem, das sich angeblich mit dem Löschen der gta.set Datei lösen lässt besteht bei mir weiterhin. Es gibt Glückstage an denen funktioniert es, das ist vielleicht so alle drei Tage und dann geht es wieder nicht wie schon beschreiben. Vielleicht will mir Gott damit sagen dass aufhören soll zu rauchen oder sowas... hehe ich bin verzweifelt...



würde dir ja sehr gerne helfen, kann aber net, da1. es bei mir funktioniert und2. ich keine lust hab die spiel.exe zu modden, sorry


----------

